# TEAM ALLSTARS AT IT AGAIN



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

EVERYBODY WHO DIDNT GET BROKE OFF ON NEW YEARS GONNA GET IT TONIGHT. AND TO THE FUCKING HATERS DONT MOVE THIS TOPIC IT BELONGS IN LOWRIDER GEN SO EAT A DICK

TONIGHT AT 8:30 AT THE TRAIN STATION ROSECRANS AND THE 110.


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

L.A. NEVER SLEEPS :biggrin: LOWRIDING 24/7


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 3 2008, 07:46 PM~9600934
> *EVERYBODY WHO DIDNT GET BROKE OFF ON NEW YEARS GONNA GET IT  TONIGHT. AND  TO THE FUCKING HATERS DONT MOVE THIS TOPIC IT BELONGS IN LOWRIDER GEN SO EAT A DICK
> 
> TONIGHT AT 8:30 AT THE TRAIN STATION ROSECRANS AND THE 110.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

just got back man all man you couldnt of said it better 87cutt
all stars & how high 

its too late to hate
in 2 0 0 8


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 4 2008, 01:30 AM~9603769
> *just got back man all man you couldnt of said it better 87cutt
> all stars & how high
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sorry D couldnt make it yesterday to take pics..


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 4 2008, 12:30 AM~9603769
> *just got back man all man you couldnt of said it better 87cutt
> all stars & how high
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 4 2008, 06:59 AM~9604479
> *sorry D couldnt make it yesterday to take pics..
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9601460
> *L.A. NEVER SLEEPS  :biggrin: LOWRIDING 24/7
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

that black and gold cutlass is sweet homie !


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

*team all star is not be fucked with in the 08 we care comeing to a hood near u watch out for that dena 4 life cutty



Originally posted by 87CuTT@Jan 4 2008, 02:12 AM~9603895
TEAM ALLSTARS IS DOING THA DAM THING IN THA 08
DOIN IT LIKE REAL RIDERZ DO IT!!!! NOT GIVING A FUCK PULLING UP NOT GIVING A FUCK


Click to expand...

*


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

*team all stars are not to be fucked with for the 08 we are comeing to a hood near u watch out for the dena 4 life cutty



Originally posted by gmorg@Jan 4 2008, 04:28 PM~9608054
team all star is not be fucked with in the 08 we care comeing to a hood near u watch out for that dena 4 life cutty


Click to expand...

*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

i broke it lastnight diggin myway out but it we be back next week ready for who ever wants is we taken all fade dena 4 life style


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 4 2008, 07:50 PM~9608220
> *i broke it lastnight diggin myway out but it we be back next week ready for who ever wants is we taken all fade dena 4 life style
> *



:0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 4 2008, 05:08 PM~9607932
> *that black and gold cutlass is sweet homie !
> *


is it me or the pumps sound funny..


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 4 2008, 08:43 PM~9608647
> *is it me or the pumps sound funny..
> *


it sound like his batts were not charged or pump head going bad!


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

i see u S.d. what happen with that lame ass regal yall had out their i thought yall wanted some of the dena 4 life cutty


> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 4 2008, 05:50 PM~9608702
> *it sound like his batts were not charged or pump head going bad!
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

MIDWEST SWANGER GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES MR LAYS POTATO CHIPS MAN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9609603
> *MIDWEST SWANGER GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES MR LAYS POTATO CHIPS MAN
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 4 2008, 07:20 PM~9609748
> *:biggrin:
> *


CHIPPIN J :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 4 2008, 09:15 PM~9610239
> *CHIPPIN J :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 4 2008, 09:10 PM~9610198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*MAN SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU WERE LOOKING FOR THE SMALL INCH GUYS!!!!!!! MY CADILLAC IS AT REDS PULL UP OR SHUT UP*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

heres a pic of tha black caddy on tha 1st


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 04:21 PM~9615056
> *MAN SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU WERE LOOKING FOR THE SMALL INCH GUYS!!!!!!! MY CADILLAC IS AT REDS PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


HOMIE YOU WANT FAME YOU GOT TO COME OUT OF REDS AND EARN IT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 03:35 PM~9615118
> *HOMIE YOU WANT FAME YOU GOT TO COME OUT OF REDS AND EARN IT
> *


cooming soon im coming to get you soon


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 03:35 PM~9615118
> *HOMIE YOU WANT FAME YOU GOT TO COME OUT OF REDS AND EARN IT
> *


cooming soon im coming to get you soon


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 03:47 PM~9615186
> *cooming soon im coming to get you soon
> *


*CHICKEN LITTLE? DID YOU SQUEEZE ANY MORE INCHES OUT OF THE SHITALLAC CUZZ YOU DOING BAD!!!!! MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR TEAM CUZZ YOU GOING TO NEED ALOT OF HELP!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 03:35 PM~9615118
> *HOMIE YOU WANT FAME YOU GOT TO COME OUT OF REDS AND EARN IT
> *


*DONT NEED WHAT I ALREADY GOT!!! I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A YEAR AND THESE GUYS ARE STILL LOSING!!!!!! I OWN TEAM ALLSTARS*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 03:53 PM~9615233
> *CHICKEN LITTLE? DID YOU SQUEEZE ANY MORE INCHES OUT OF THE SHITALLAC CUZZ YOU DOING BAD!!!!! MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR TEAM CUZZ YOU GOING TO NEED ALOT OF HELP!!!!!
> *


HOMIE I WAS THERE WITH A CAR ON NEW YEARS DAY YOU HAD A SORRY AS EXCUSE FOR NEW YEARS DAY YOU KNOW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT DONT WORK THATS WHY YOU SHOWED UP WITH OUT A CAR YOU WISH YOU WERE TEAM ALLSTARS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*YOUR RIGHT CAN YOU SPONSER WITH AFULLY LOADED GAS TANK*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9615314
> *YOUR RIGHT CAN YOU SPONSER WITH AFULLY LOADED GAS TANK
> *


YEAH I THOUGHT YOU WERE BALLING WE SELL LEAD WE DONT GIVE IT AWAY


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 03:58 PM~9615277
> *HOMIE I WAS THERE WITH A CAR ON NEW YEARS DAY YOU HAD A SORRY AS  EXCUSE FOR NEW YEARS DAY YOU KNOW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT DONT WORK THATS WHY YOU SHOWED UP WITH OUT A CAR YOU WISH YOU WERE TEAM ALLSTARS
> *


*I SEEN THAT HEAVY ASS CADILLAC GLIDING!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW A REAL CADILLAC IS SUPPOSED TO WORK!!!!!*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9615314
> *YOUR RIGHT CAN YOU SPONSER WITH AFULLY LOADED GAS TANK
> *


BE READY WE MIGHT PULL UP TO REDS YOUR HOUSE OR TO A HOOD NEAR YOU TOMORROW


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:07 PM~9615326
> *YEAH  I THOUGHT YOU WERE BALLING WE SELL LEAD WE DONT GIVE IT AWAY
> *


*I WOULD BUY SOME BUT I DONT NEED IT*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 04:10 PM~9615342
> *I WOULD BUY SOME BUT I DONT NEED IT
> *


SURE SO THEN WHATS THE EXCUSE YOUVE BEEN COOMING OUT FOR A LONG TIME GET TO IT I KNOW YOU AINT BUILDING A SHOW CAR


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 04:08 PM~9615336
> *I SEEN THAT HEAVY ASS CADILLAC GLIDING!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW A REAL CADILLAC IS SUPPOSED TO WORK!!!!!
> *


IF I WAIT ON YOU I MIGHT NOT EVER SEE IT IM ON THE BUMPER YOUR NOT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:09 PM~9615337
> *BE READY WE MIGHT PULL UP TO REDS YOUR HOUSE OR TO A HOOD NEAR YOU TOMORROW
> *


*WHEN I PULL OUT MY CAR, MAKE YOU DONT GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND COPY MY LOCKUP AND MY INCHES!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:12 PM~9615364
> *IF I WAIT ON YOU I MIGHT NOT EVER SEE IT IM ON THE BUMPER YOUR NOT
> *


*ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL OF TEAM ALLSTARS TO MATCH MY INCHES*


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 05:15 PM~9615380
> *ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL OF TEAM ALLSTARS TO MATCH MY INCHES
> *


NOBODY WILL COPY UR LOCK UP UR LOCK UP IS JUNK THAT'S Y UR NOT OUT THERE AND TEAM ALLSTARS IS SO DONT HATE 
-TEAM ALLSTARS-


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 04:21 PM~9615421
> *NOBODY WILL COPY UR LOCK UP UR LOCK UP IS JUNK THAT'S Y UR NOT OUT THERE AND TEAM ALLSTARS IS SO DONT HATE
> -TEAM ALLSTARS-
> *


*I SMELL POM POM'S*


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 05:23 PM~9615433
> *I SMELL POM POM'S
> *


NO FOOL U SMELL THE INCHS OF THE CADI


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 05:26 PM~9615456
> *NO FOOL U SMELL THE INCHS OF THE CADI
> *











U SMELL THIS I WAZ OUT THERE U WHERE A NO SHOW


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 5 2008, 04:26 PM~9615456
> *NO FOOL U SMELL THE INCHS OF THE CADI
> *


NO BIGBOI SMELLS POM POMS HE SURE DOES CUZZ HES BY HIMSELF RIGHT NOW ON THE COMPUTER AINT NONE OF THE ALLSTARS NEAR HIM IF WE WAS HE BE GETTING BUMPER CHECKED!!! ALL WE HEARING IS TALK SHUT THAT SHIT UP


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 03:56 PM~9615262
> *DONT NEED WHAT I ALREADY GOT!!! I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A YEAR AND THESE GUYS ARE STILL LOSING!!!!!! I OWN TEAM ALLSTARS
> *


YOU AINT GOT SHIT BUT A BEARD FOOL AND ALL YOUR WOLFING AND YOUR GONNA BE A CHEERLEADER ON YOUR OWN SHIT THATS DOING BAD HOMIE


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> U SMELL THIS I WAZ OUT THERE U WHERE A NO SHOW
> [/quote
> *THIS CAR LOOKS STUCK!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 5 2008, 05:25 PM~9615849
> *NO BIGBOI SMELLS POM POMS HE SURE DOES CUZZ HES BY HIMSELF RIGHT NOW ON THE COMPUTER AINT NONE OF THE ALLSTARS NEAR HIM IF WE WAS HE BE GETTING BUMPER CHECKED!!!  ALL WE HEARING IS TALK SHUT THAT SHIT UP
> *


*DONT WORRY ILL BE IN AV AN IE CRASHING THE BUMPER*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*124*665*2254CALL 4 APPOINTMENT*


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 07:44 PM~9616398
> *DONT WORRY ILL BE IN AV AN IE CRASHING THE BUMPER
> *


FOOL THAT SHITS NOT STUCK THATS BUMPER FOOL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 03:10 PM~9615342
> *I WOULD BUY SOME BUT I DONT NEED IT
> *


YOU DID BUY SOME IM THE 1 THATS SOLD IT 2 YOU DOES 1400 POUNDS SOUND FAMILIAR I NO IT DOES MY BOY  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 03:08 PM~9615336
> *I SEEN THAT HEAVY ASS CADILLAC GLIDING!!!!!! IM GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW A REAL CADILLAC IS SUPPOSED TO WORK!!!!!
> *



A REAL CADILLAC WOULD OF CAME 2 THE SHOW IF YOU WANT SOME COME SEE US YOU NO WHERE THE SHOP IS AT YOUR A NO BODIES SO IF YOU WANT SOME THE SHOP DONT CLOSE TILL 9:30


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 02:21 PM~9615056
> *MAN SEEMS TO ME LIKE YOU WERE LOOKING FOR THE SMALL INCH GUYS!!!!!!! MY CADILLAC IS AT REDS PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *



IF WE WERE LOOKING 4 THE SMALL " GUYS WE WOULD OF WENT 2 REDS LOOKING 4 NOBODIES LIKE YOU BUT ITS NOT WORTH FUCKING WITH GIRLS LIKE YOU THAT LIKE 2  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 03:15 PM~9615380
> *ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL OF TEAM ALLSTARS TO MATCH MY INCHES
> *


THATS WHAT YOU DONT WANT SO STOP WITH THE SHIT :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 02:58 PM~9615277
> *HOMIE I WAS THERE WITH A CAR ON NEW YEARS DAY YOU HAD A SORRY AS  EXCUSE FOR NEW YEARS DAY YOU KNOW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT DONT WORK THATS WHY YOU SHOWED UP WITH OUT A CAR YOU WISH YOU WERE TEAM ALLSTARS
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 5 2008, 02:33 PM~9615110
> *heres a pic of tha black caddy on tha 1st
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 12:34 AM~9618736
> *YOU DID BUY SOME IM THE 1 THATS SOLD IT 2 YOU DOES 1400 POUNDS SOUND FAMILIAR I NO IT DOES MY BOY   :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 6 2008, 01:29 AM~9619054
> *:0  :0  :0
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 6 2008, 02:15 AM~9619341
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: hno: hno:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE YA GO D


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS PUTTING IT DOWN IN 2008


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TRY TO GUESS WHOS ALL STAR MEMBER THUMP THIS IS???


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

HAAS :yes:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

DEATH WAGON :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 6 2008, 07:24 PM~9623920
> *HAAS :yes:
> *


NO NOT HOSS


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:0 :0 i wanna see some bikes!! was up teddy and big mouth d!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 06:22 PM~9623892
> *TRY TO GUESS WHOS ALL STAR MEMBER THUMP THIS IS???
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PAN (JOEY) :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:22 PM~9623892
> *TRY TO GUESS WHOS ALL STAR MEMBER THUMP THIS IS???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAPPYS


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 6 2008, 06:54 PM~9624254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAPPYS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 6 2008, 06:54 PM~9624254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAPPYS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:55 PM~9624265
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


thats what happend with a plancha fell on his thumb


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 06:52 PM~9624232
> *:0  :0 i wanna see some bikes!! was up teddy and big mouth d!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


suck a dick fat boy :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 6 2008, 06:57 PM~9624281
> *thats what happend with a plancha fell on his thumb
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

DAMN I TRIED :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:22 PM~9623892
> *TRY TO GUESS WHOS ALL STAR MEMBER THUMP THIS IS???
> 
> 
> ...


1-2-3-4 Lets have a thumb War


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 6 2008, 06:58 PM~9624292
> *DAMN I TRIED  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


YES YOU DID :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 6 2008, 06:58 PM~9624292
> *DAMN I TRIED  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 6 2008, 07:58 PM~9624292
> *DAMN I TRIED  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


WHATS UP JERRY :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 06:57 PM~9624282
> *suck a dick fat boy  :0
> *


listen hear dick!!! :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9624316
> *WHATS UP JERRY :wave:  :wave:
> *


JOE GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES  :0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9624316
> *WHATS UP JERRY :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG BOY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:01 PM~9624321
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> listen hear dick!!! :0  :0
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 07:02 PM~9624325
> *JOE GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 07:03 PM~9624337
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


have u seen beaver boy!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9624356
> *have u seen beaver boy!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:04 PM~9624356
> *have u seen beaver boy!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HE IS AT THE WOOD YARD MY BOY


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 07:06 PM~9624378
> *HE IS AT THE WOOD YARD MY BOY
> *


what about fat ass mike!! :0 :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS... PAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HOP TONITE BUT JUST WASENT READY ,HE COULDNT FIND HIS PANTS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:08 PM~9624395
> *what about fat ass mike!! :0  :0  :0  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HE IS AT TACO BELL MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 07:10 PM~9624420
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS... PAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HOP TONITE BUT JUST WASENT READY ,HE COULDNT FIND HIS PANTS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 08:02 PM~9624325
> *JOE GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES  :0
> *


FOR WHAT YOU DID NOT CALL ME :uh:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: was up chuy i meen big john!! :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JOHNIE BROUGHT THIS CAR OUT TO BEAT SWITCH WHAT DO YOU THINK ...NO WEIGHT VERSIS WEIGHT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THEY GOT D THIS TIME (ONLY) CAMEOUT WITH A WEEK CASING WONT HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 07:14 PM~9624457
> *JOHNIE BROUGHT THIS CAR OUT TO BEAT SWITCH WHAT DO YOU THINK ...NO WEIGHT VERSIS WEIGHT
> 
> *


JOHNIE SHOULD OF LEFT THAT SHIT AT HOME  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 07:10 PM~9624420
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS... PAT WAS SUPPOSED TO HOP TONITE BUT JUST WASENT READY ,HE COULDNT FIND HIS PANTS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE PAT IS A *** I WAS THEIR


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 08:16 PM~9624472
> *THEY GOT D THIS TIME (ONLY) CAMEOUT WITH A WEEK CASING WONT HAPPEN AGAIN
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT BUILT BY HOW HIGH WITH A FUCK UP MOTOR COME OUT AND SEE IT REALLY WORK ON SUNDAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 07:16 PM~9624472
> *THEY GOT D THIS TIME (ONLY) CAMEOUT WITH A WEEK CASING WONT HAPPEN AGAIN
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

D SEE IF THIS WORKS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 08:13 PM~9624445
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: was up chuy i meen big john!! :0
> *


sup mr thump man


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:20 PM~9624529
> *THATS RIGHT BUILT BY HOW HIGH WITH A FUCK UP MOTOR COME OUT AND SEE IT REALLY WORK ON SUNDAY
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 08:20 PM~9624525
> *
> *


single pump against a double pump


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 6 2008, 08:27 PM~9624616
> *D SEE IF THIS WORKS
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SNEAK PEAK OF LONNIE'S RAG 63 WATCH OUT FOR THIS ONE 
1ST STOP JOE FROM STYLISTIC'S
2ND STOP DU-LOW


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

serving the fuck outta dream team;
my single against todd;s double.


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:27 PM~9624623
> *sup mr thump man
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0     


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 07:41 PM~9624768
> *
> 
> serving the fuck outta dream team;
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 07:41 PM~9624768
> *
> 
> serving the fuck outta dream team;
> ...


I WAS THEIR THE SINGLE REGAL BROKE OF THE DREAM TEAM :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 07:48 PM~9624826
> *I WAS THEIR THE SINGLE REGAL BROKE OF THE DREAM TEAM  :0
> *


so did the death wagon from the homie big john broke off the new dream teamer


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Jan 6 2008, 07:40 PM~9624763
> *SNEAK PEAK OF LONNIE'S RAG 63 WATCH OUT FOR THIS ONE
> 1ST STOP JOE FROM STYLISTIC'S
> 2ND STOP DU-LOW
> ...


JOE GOT JUNK AND YOU NO THIS MAN  :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

d on the gas after the hop :0 My Webpage


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 07:08 PM~9624395
> *what about fat ass mike!! :0  :0  :0  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


has any one seen flappy oh i mean happy :thumbsup: 

garcia custhumbs in the house


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 07:51 PM~9624868
> *so did the death wagon  from the homie big john broke off the new dream teamer
> *


RON BLACK YOU NO THE NAME :0 YES HE DID


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:51 PM~9624868
> *so did the death wagon  from the homie big john broke off the new dream teamer
> *


YES SIR


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 07:56 PM~9624933
> *has any one seen flappy oh i mean happy :thumbsup:
> 
> garcia custhumbs in the house
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:56 PM~9624933
> *has any one seen flappy oh i mean happy :thumbsup:
> 
> garcia custhumbs in the house
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CUSTHUMBS


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what it do john im looking for a cutty v6 do you know of any


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:56 PM~9624933
> *has any one seen flappy oh i mean happy :thumbsup:
> 
> garcia custhumbs in the house
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 6 2008, 09:01 PM~9624981
> *what it do john im looking for a cutty v6 do you know of any
> *


YES I DO I GOT ONE 4 SALE OG 87


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:04 PM~9625030
> *YES I DO I GOT ONE 4 SALE OG 87
> *


how much if you want to trade i got a clean ass 84 caprice euro, can you send me pics


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 07:56 PM~9624933
> *has any one seen flappy oh i mean happy :thumbsup:
> 
> garcia custhumbs in the house
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 06:22 PM~9623892
> *TRY TO GUESS WHOS ALL STAR MEMBER THUMP THIS IS???
> 
> 
> ...


that nasty ass shit looks like plankton from spongebob


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

burnt a motor and still doin tha damn thing


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:14 PM~9625153
> *that nasty ass shit looks like plankton from spongebob
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 6 2008, 09:06 PM~9625057
> *how much if you want to trade i got a clean ass 84 caprice euro, can you send me pics
> *


2MARROW I CAN POST PICS OF IT


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

waas up mike!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

all that woofing they were doing..
and theyre shit dont work.!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

you win puerco


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9625212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9625212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9625212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9625226
> *you win puerco
> *


TUNE CAN :roflmao: SUP DOG


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SENIOR I SEE YOU


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:22 PM~9625284
> *TUNE CAN    :roflmao: SUP DOG
> *


orale ghandi


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9625370
> *orale ghandi
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

was up flappy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

HAY THUMPER CAN YOU COME 2 THE SHOP 2MARROW TO PUNCH SOME HOLES IN SOME METAL 4 ME WITH YOUR THUMP GRACIAS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:34 PM~9625451
> *HAY THUMPER CAN YOU COME 2 THE SHOP 2MARROW TO PUNCH SOME HOLES IN SOME METAL 4 ME WITH YOUR THUMP GRACIAS
> *


 :0 :0 
when your done can u do the cut outs for the front of caprice dos :roflmao:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 6 2008, 08:33 PM~9625430
> *was up flappy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

ITS APPARENT THAT TEAM HOW HIGH & TEAM ALLSTARS(DEANA 4 LIFE) DONT CARE IF IT RAINS OR SHINES THEY JUST WANT TO HOP. SO GET IN WERE YOU FIT IN NEXT SUNDAY,RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:34 PM~9625451
> *HAY THUMPER CAN YOU COME 2 THE SHOP 2MARROW TO PUNCH SOME HOLES IN SOME METAL 4 ME WITH YOUR THUMP GRACIAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> all that woofing they were doing..
> and theyre shit dont work.!!


SEEMS TO BE DOING MORE THAN YOUR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
































[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 09:23 PM~9625307
> *SENIOR I SEE YOU
> *


YES SIRRR!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> SEEMS TO BE DOING MORE THAN YOUR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
NICE I DID NOT SE THE CAR DO THAT IN THE PIT BUT LOOKS GOOD MY BOY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SAME SHOW MY BOY,,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9625212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE OTHER THAN ME SEE A FACE OF DISAPPOINTMENT & TOTAL DISGRACE IN THIS PIC.TOP RIGHT.(WANT TO GET AWAY?) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 6 2008, 08:48 PM~9625727
> *DOES ANYONE OTHER THAN ME SEE A FACE OF DISAPPOINTMENT & TOTAL DISGRACE IN THIS PIC.TOP RIGHT.(WANT TO GET AWAY?) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 6 2008, 08:48 PM~9625727
> *DOES ANYONE OTHER THAN ME SEE A FACE OF DISAPPOINTMENT & TOTAL DISGRACE IN THIS PIC.TOP RIGHT.(WANT TO GET AWAY?) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

WHAT UP MIKE  STILL @ IT?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 6 2008, 09:09 PM~9626130
> * WHAT UP MIKE  STILL @ IT?
> *


oh yeah you know all lit n shit


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 6 2008, 09:59 PM~9625950
> *
> *



*nice that was the shit*


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9626256
> *oh yeah you know all lit n shit
> *


all in the grasa!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 09:19 PM~9626266
> *all in the grasa!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i heard your boots ran away couldnt support the weight


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 09:20 PM~9626289
> *i heard your boots ran away couldnt support the weight
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9626315
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


que onda con tu homie


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 09:23 PM~9626328
> *que onda con tu homie
> *


cual :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 6 2008, 09:24 PM~9626347
> *cual :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


mira los nobres


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW FULL HOUSE
JUST US, mister x, cali rydah, dena4life-ted, BIGKILLA503, Big Rich, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, 6show4, blazed out, dena4life-D, 58RAG, DA REAL BIG JOHN, RC6DEUCE


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 09:25 PM~9626359
> *mira los nobres
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

they ran past my house in the rain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whuts up to all the guest :wave:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: MISTER X


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: WAZ UP BIG JOHN


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 6 2008, 08:59 PM~9625950
> *
> *


nice video by the way can someone tell the switchman on this video i have his lead ready since i cant seem to get a hold of him


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 6 2008, 09:59 PM~9626655
> *:wave:  :wave: MISTER X
> *


nice ass heights


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

jerry whats up how you doing :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 6 2008, 09:05 PM~9625042
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD CHIPING D*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 12:03 AM~9626690
> *nice video  by the way can someone tell the switchman on this video i have his lead ready since i cant seem to get a hold of him
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW SWITCH MAN GOT DOWN LIKE THAT.YOU GUYS NEED TO GO SEE A DOCTOR AND HAVE A CANCER CHECK UP.


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 08:51 PM~9624868
> *so did the death wagon  from the homie big john broke off the new dream teamer
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 10:18 PM~9625212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: why you didnt want to come out and play today?I know if i was the champ ill be ready for any challenge.i think you got CHAMP AND CHUMP confuse homie.we called you out all day and all you gave us nothing but excuses.61 inches aint going to do it homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 PM~9626690
> *nice video  by the way can someone tell the switchman on this video i have his lead ready since i cant seem to get a hold of him
> *


gavilan from mexicaly :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Jan 7 2008, 12:42 AM~9627798
> *gavilan from mexicaly  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 12:36 AM~9627762
> *:angry:
> :angry: why you didnt want to come out and play today?I know if i was the champ ill be ready for any challenge.i think you got CHAMP AND CHUMP confuse homie.we called you out all day and all you gave us nothing but excuses.61 inches aint going to do it homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9627586
> *I DIDN'T KNOW SWITCH MAN GOT DOWN LIKE THAT.YOU GUYS NEED TO GO SEE A DOCTOR AND HAVE A CANCER CHECK UP.
> *


 :werd: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 12:14 AM~9625153
> *that nasty ass shit looks like plankton from spongebob
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> SEEMS TO BE DOING MORE THAN YOUR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 5 2008, 06:44 PM~9616398
> *DONT WORRY ILL BE IN AV AN IE CRASHING THE BUMPER
> *


maybe next year cooming soon


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:46 PM~9624153
> *NO NOT HOSS
> *


happys


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 PM~9626690
> *nice video  by the way can someone tell the switchman on this video i have his lead ready since i cant seem to get a hold of him
> *


WHOS THAT GAVILAN? WHY IS IT FOR YOUR 61 NOMAD


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THE SINGLE PUMP KING FOR 4 YEARS STRAIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THE ELCO WHEN I OWNED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THE NEWEST DREAM TEAMER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:18 AM~9629856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

FAT JOEY'S WAGON


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

BIG JOHN'S DEATH WAGON


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 6 2008, 11:00 PM~9626673
> *:wave:  :wave: WAZ UP BIG JOHN
> *


SUP DOG


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:18 AM~9629856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:36 AM~9629960
> *
> BIG JOHN'S DEATH WAGON
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:15 AM~9629839
> *THE SINGLE PUMP KING FOR 4 YEARS STRAIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :around: :around: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9627586
> *I DIDN'T KNOW SWITCH MAN GOT DOWN LIKE THAT.YOU GUYS NEED TO GO SEE A DOCTOR AND HAVE A CANCER CHECK UP.
> *


no check up here someone needs to tell him to check himself(gavilan)


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 02:03 PM~9631370
> *no check up here someone needs to tell him to check himself(gavilan)
> *


TELL HIM WE GOING TO PICK UP THE NO MAD THIS WEEKEND


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 7 2008, 08:49 AM~9629675
> *WHOS THAT GAVILAN? WHY IS IT FOR YOUR 61 NOMAD
> *


no its for him


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

A LITTLE THUMPS UP QUE NO HAPPY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:18 AM~9629856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS DARRYTL ON HIS KNEES? :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

HEY SPIKE U KNOW WE GOT TO HOP THIS SUNDAY ....... ITS ABOUT TIME THAT I BREAK U OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 AM~9629856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man you doing bad :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 06:32 PM~9633455
> *DADADADAAAAAMAMMMMMMMMMMM*


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 05:32 PM~9633455
> *HEY SPIKE U KNOW WE GOT TO HOP THIS SUNDAY ....... ITS ABOUT TIME THAT I BREAK U OFF!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

ill break you both off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:35 AM~9629955
> *
> FAT JOEY'S WAGON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Thought we were the big Majestics wtf


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2008, 07:36 PM~9634036
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN JOEY IS IT STUCK?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9634156
> *Thought we were the big Majestics wtf
> *


CLUB MEMBERS HAVE TO HOP CLUB MEMBERS 
WHO ELSE CAN HANG :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:49 PM~9634182
> *DAMN JOEY IS IT STUCK?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 7 2008, 06:46 PM~9634156
> *Thought we were the big Majestics wtf
> *


real members dont hop members


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 05:32 PM~9633455
> *HEY SPIKE U KNOW WE GOT TO HOP THIS SUNDAY ....... ITS ABOUT TIME THAT I BREAK U OFF!!!!!!
> *


 :around: :around: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

WHO EVER SAYING THAT CLUB MEMBERS DONT HOP CLUB MEMBERS THAT BIG JOHN SHOULDNT BE HOPING MEMBERS ME AND SPIKE HAS HAD A DATE 2 HOP 4 ABOUT 3 1/2 YEARS NOWSO ITS NOT GOING 2 CHANGE KNOW THAT WERE FROM THE SOME CLUB . FINALLY THERES SOME ONE FROM THE CLUB LIKE ME 'SPIKE' HE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO HE HOPS WHERE GOING TO HOP SUNDAY AND AFTER I BREAK HIM OFF WE ARE GOING 2 GRAB SOMETHING TO EAT . HE'S NOT GOING TO GET MAD ABOUT IT THATS THAT . SUP SPIKE MY BOY


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:35 AM~9629955
> *
> FAT JOEY'S WAGON
> *


WHY'S HE GOTTA BE FAT JOEY, HE'S JUST BIG BONED
NOT EVERYBODY CAN DO YOUR DIET PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jan 7 2008, 07:30 PM~9634682
> *WHY'S HE GOTTA BE FAT JOEY, HE'S JUST BIG BONED
> NOT EVERYBODY CAN DO YOUR DIET PLAN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jan 7 2008, 08:30 PM~9634682
> *WHY'S HE GOTTA BE FAT JOEY, HE'S JUST BIG BONED
> NOT EVERYBODY CAN DO YOUR DIET PLAN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 7 2008, 09:07 PM~9634417
> *real members dont hop members
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 7 2008, 08:42 PM~9634853
> *:yes:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 7 2008, 08:07 PM~9634417
> *real members dont hop members
> *


SO WHAT IS BIG JOHN THEN A FAKE MEMBER?????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 07:46 PM~9634928
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9634976
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 07:47 PM~9634943
> *thought he joined dena 4 life</span>!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 08:53 PM~9635029
> *thought he joined dena 4 life!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u ray!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see u ray!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 08:53 PM~9635029
> *<span style='color:blue'>THATS WHAT I HEARD AND CHIPPING D'Z FROM THE M NOW????
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9635187
> * he always had it in him he can never take a loss and always crying congrats to bi d!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 07:47 PM~9634943
> *SO WHAT IS BIG JOHN THEN A FAKE MEMBER?????
> *


shut up menso :cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 7 2008, 08:40 PM~9635760
> *shut up menso :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 7 2008, 09:40 PM~9635760
> *shut up menso :cheesy:
> *


MAKE ME GORDO :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9636050
> *MAKE ME GORDO :0  :0
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

I SEE U THUMPS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:12 PM~9636195
> *I SEE U THUMPS
> *


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up happy :wave:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Jan 7 2008, 06:34 PM~9634021
> *ill break you both off  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

big john whats up nicca :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Jan 7 2008, 07:34 PM~9634021
> *ill break you both off  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF YOU FEEL LIKE GETTING BURIED BY THE DEATH WAGON, THEN COME OUT ON SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9636504
> *big john whats up nicca :wave:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9636504
> *big john whats up nicca :wave:
> *


*FUCKING GGGGGGGGGG ANSWER YOU FUCKING PHONE*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:47 PM~9636523
> *WHATS UP
> *


NARIZ WHATS UP


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2008, 09:47 PM~9636524
> *FUCKING GGGGGGGGGG ANSWER YOU FUCKING PHONE
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Jan 7 2008, 09:39 PM~9636446
> *what up happy :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

ORIGINAL 87


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:50 PM~9636560
> *<span style='color:blue'>FAT JOEY*


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:01 PM~9636674
> *FOR SALE $3500 OR BEST OFFER, RUNNING
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ill get at you :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 11:04 PM~9636708
> *WHATS UP FAT JOEY
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 11:04 PM~9636708
> *WHATS UP FAT JOEY
> *


what it do big jhon


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 7 2008, 11:12 PM~9636800
> *what it do big jhon
> *


what up morg


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut it do tricks


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 11:18 PM~9636849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9636849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flappy looks constipated


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9636849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 11:27 PM~9636909
> *wheres beaver a no show like always!!!!!!
> *


I WAS LATE BUT I WAS THERE BEAVER BOY :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 10:23 PM~9636887
> *AH SHIT REVENGE OF THE NERDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


revenge of the cock eyed


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP 2 THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M DREAM TEAM IS IN THE HOUSE IM NOT A ALLSTAR NO MORE IM FROM THE DREAM TEAM NOW SO IF YOU DONT LIKE IT FUCK YOU LOL


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 10:23 PM~9636887
> *AH SHIT REVENGE OF THE NERDS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ah shit revenge of the cockeyed


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9636985
> *WHATS UP 2 THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M DREAM TEAM IS IN THE HOUSE IM NOT A ALLSTAR NO MORE IM FROM THE DREAM TEAM NOW SO IF YOU DONT LIKE IT FUCK YOU LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 10:42 PM~9636996
> *ah shit revenge of the cockeyed
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THIS A BEAVER


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

kill it!!!!!


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9636985
> *WHATS UP 2 THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M DREAM TEAM IS IN THE HOUSE IM NOT A ALLSTAR NO MORE IM FROM THE DREAM TEAM NOW SO IF YOU DONT LIKE IT FUCK YOU LOL
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2008, 10:40 PM~9636985
> *WHATS UP 2 THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M DREAM TEAM IS IN THE HOUSE IM NOT A ALLSTAR NO MORE IM FROM THE DREAM TEAM NOW SO IF YOU DONT LIKE IT FUCK YOU LOL
> *



congrats


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9637014
> *congrats
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

gee t what it do dena 4 life


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 PM~9637013
> *kill it!!!!!
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 7 2008, 11:46 PM~9637021
> *gee t what it do dena 4 life
> *


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

i see it is some denas on here


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:48 PM~9637029
> *i see it is some denas on here
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 10:48 PM~9637029
> *i see it is some denas on here
> *


NOT ME IM DREAM TEAM  :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

yes it is


> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:48 PM~9637029
> *i see it is some denas on here
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

kill it its a dena 4 life thang


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2008, 11:49 PM~9637034
> *NOT ME IM DREAM TEAM  :0
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

g ted u ready to tear they ass up


> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:48 PM~9637029
> *i see it is some denas on here
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9636982
> *revenge of the cock eyed
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 7 2008, 10:51 PM~9637045
> *kill it its a dena 4 life thang
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: OK DENA 4 LIFE DREAM TEAM :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: waz up all stars


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

what is he thinking about this lay it low not myspace


> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 7 2008, 11:53 PM~9637059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BIG NENE WHATS UP DREAM TEAM HOMIE I SE YOU


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

d let that go u got some real deam team members in here now


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 7 2008, 11:53 PM~9637062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: OK DENA 4 LIFE DREAM TEAM  :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

kill it you hear it dena 4 life team all stars


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:59 PM~9637108
> *kill it you hear it dena 4 life team all stars
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

d is crazy man :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:03 PM~9637140
> *d is crazy man :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 7 2008, 07:47 PM~9634943
> *NO HE IS A MEMBER OF DENA 4 LIFE AND JUST US</span> :0*


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:biggrin: *DREAM TEAM D*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 7 2008, 11:11 PM~9637180
> *:biggrin: DREAM TEAM D
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 8 2008, 12:12 AM~9637182
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

its all about the d4L THAT ALL I KNOW :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

*WHERS BLACK MAGIC BEAVER BOY*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 8 2008, 12:17 AM~9637210
> *WHERS BLACK MAGIC BEAVER BOY
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: and you know this man!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 11:42 PM~9636996
> *ah shit revenge of the cockeyed
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 12:30 AM~9637287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS NOT COCKEYED, THATS RETARDED EYE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 8 2008, 12:32 AM~9637299
> *THATS NOT COCKEYED, THATS RETARDED EYE
> *


black magic taking over your block!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 8 2008, 12:32 AM~9637299
> *THATS NOT COCKEYED, THATS RETARDED EYE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: showing off the tattoo :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9636982
> *revenge of the cock eyed
> 
> 
> ...


a my space pic :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

whats up big john we got to kick some ass this sunday


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 8 2008, 12:35 AM~9637310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: showing off the tattoo :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: man jojo john is a funny bunnie he be keeping pics of me on deck????


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:38 AM~9637328
> *whats up big john we got to kick some ass this sunday
> *


teddy whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 12:38 AM~9637334
> *:angry:  :angry:  man jojo john is a funny bunnie he be keeping pics of me on deck????
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:38 AM~9637328
> *whats up big john we got to kick some ass this sunday
> *


YES SIR


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:38 AM~9637328
> *whats up big john we got to kick some ass this sunday
> *


a ted watch out he ll take that shit the wrong way and you end up getting booty tagged!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 12:41 AM~9637349
> *a ted watch out he ll take that shit the wrong way and you end up getting booty tagged!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

double pages in 24hrs ......now thats a hott topic


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

whats up joey you bringing the wagoning out this sunday so you can break some fools off too


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 12:41 AM~9637349
> *a ted watch out he ll take that shit the wrong way and you end up getting booty tagged!!!
> *


im down with swangin but not that way. fuckin beaver boy


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:41 AM~9637353
> *whats up joey you bringing the wagoning out this sunday so you can break some fools off too
> *


ya maybe with a dena4life plque 818 car club in the back windo :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:43 AM~9637360
> *im down with swangin but not that way. fuckin beaver boy
> *


 A HOMIE THAT YOUR BOY BIG JOHN


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

* To all you team all stars members this weekend dena 4 life ted will be having a birthday bbq this saturday. All is invited so dont forget. more info when teddy stop rushing me off*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:47 AM~9637379
> * To all you team all stars members this weekend dena 4 life ted will be having a birthday bbq this saturday. All is invited so dont forget. more info when teddy stop rushing me off
> *


*
may die at the party may not make it to sunday to much bloods and crips in dena guns and drugs*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 11:47 PM~9637379
> * To all you team all stars members this weekend dena 4 life ted will be having a birthday bbq this saturday. All is invited so dont forget. more info when teddy stop rushing me off
> *


*
WHAT ABOUT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH ? YOU SAID 2 ALL TEAM ALL STARS*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2008, 11:51 PM~9637396
> *may die at the party may not make it to sunday to much bloods and crips in dena guns and drugs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 8 2008, 12:53 AM~9637404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


my bad everyone is invited and no one will die. joey you just dont show your new tatts and everything will be ok


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 12:58 AM~9637425
> *my bad everyone is invited and no one will die. joey you just dont show your new tatts and everything will be ok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> revenge of the cock eyed


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 10:42 PM~9636996
> *ah shit revenge of the cockeyed
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with his eyes!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 7 2008, 10:59 PM~9637108
> *kill it you hear it dena 4 life team all stars
> *


whats wrong with ur boy what a idiot!! :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

i do not no :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 8 2008, 01:44 AM~9637364
> *ya maybe with a dena4life plque 818 car club in the back windo :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 8 2008, 12:52 AM~9637399
> *WHAT ABOUT TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH ? YOU SAID 2 ALL TEAM ALL STARS
> *


I WILL BE THERE BULLET PROOF VEST


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: mister x


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9636982
> *revenge of the cock eyed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 8 2008, 09:41 AM~9639058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up beaver boy lets rock :0 !!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:54 AM~9639157
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> was up beaver boy lets rock :0 !!
> *


 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I SEE U LOOKING U ***!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAVER :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 8 2008, 03:22 PM~9641058
> *I SEE U LOOKING U ***!!!!!!!!!!!!  BEAVER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuuuck you BigGirl 1


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A I HAVE PROOF MY CAR FELL BACK DOWN ITS BECAUSE I HAD A FAT GIRL IN THE BACK SEE FOR YOURSELF!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 03:24 PM~9641079
> *A I HAVE PROOF MY CAR FELL BACK DOWN ITS BECAUSE I HAD A FAT GIRL IN THE BACK SEE FOR YOURSELF!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK U :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 8 2008, 10:42 AM~9639070
> *
> *


WHAT A COCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 8 2008, 03:32 PM~9641147
> *WHAT A COCK!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU YOU FAT BEARDED BITCH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 02:24 PM~9641079
> *talk about heavy hitters</span>!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:11 PM~9615357
> *SURE SO THEN WHATS THE EXCUSE YOUVE BEEN COOMING OUT FOR A LONG TIME GET TO IT I KNOW YOU AINT BUILDING A SHOW CAR
> *


*the polyprimer on my car cost more than your 30 minute paint*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:09 PM~9615337
> *BE READY WE MIGHT PULL UP TO REDS YOUR HOUSE OR TO A HOOD NEAR YOU TOMORROW
> *


*you dont have the balls to pull up to my hood*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 5 2008, 04:12 PM~9615364
> *IF I WAIT ON YOU I MIGHT NOT EVER SEE IT IM ON THE BUMPER YOUR NOT
> *


*team allsars day is coming realsoon ill see you sunday*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*AFTER SUNDAY TEAM ALLSTARS WILL HAVE A NEW NAME "TEAM FALLING STARS"*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 8 2008, 06:48 PM~9643285
> *you dont have the balls to pull up to my hood
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up ted :wave:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 8 2008, 07:34 AM~9638320
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

Lookin at this hater talk shit.


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 08:08 PM~9644216
> *Lookin at this hater talk shit.
> *


 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

we will see sunday


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 8 2008, 06:54 PM~9643363
> *AFTER SUNDAY TEAM ALLSTARS WILL HAVE A NEW NAME "TEAM FALLING STARS"
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9627762
> *:angry:
> :angry: why you didnt want to come out and play today?I know if i was the champ ill be ready for any challenge.i think you got CHAMP AND CHUMP confuse homie.we called you out all day and all you gave us nothing but excuses.61 inches aint going to do it homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you guys didnt answer your phones wen i called i think you guys wer scared after you seen how i served todd and my car aint doing no 65 inches you seen for your self.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> SEEMS TO BE DOING MORE THAN YOUR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
my car dont get stuck and im single pump.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 8 2008, 08:18 PM~9644313
> *we will see sunday
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> :cheesy:


my car dont get stuck and im single pump.
[/quote]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up maranita!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2008, 08:52 PM~9644702
> *was  up maranita!! :biggrin:
> *


more proof angel is cock eyed :0 watch


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 08:55 PM~9644746
> *more proof angel is cock eyed :0  watch
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

look at the beave teeth and the cock eyed


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

the beave takes pictures of himself sound like a guyna to me :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

angels twin!!!!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 PM~9644759
> *look at the beave teeth  and the cock eyed
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 08:56 PM~9644759
> *look at the beave teeth  and the cock eyed
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like a goony!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

the return of the eager beaver


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:00 PM~9644805
> *he looks like a goony!!!
> *












hey you guys


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 09:01 PM~9644825
> *the return of the eager beaver
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 09:03 PM~9644840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


angel was up u doing bad homie!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:05 PM~9644857
> *angel was up u doing bad homie!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 hahaha tht shit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> :cheesy:


my car dont get stuck and im single pump.
[/quote]
THIS AINT STUCK


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

WHATS UP MY BOYS NOW WHATS GOING ON I THOUT WE WHER DOEN WITH THIS I SEE MY BOYS BACK AT IT THATS RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Jan 8 2008, 09:45 PM~9645299
> *WHATS  UP MY BOYS NOW WHATS GOING ON I THOUT WE WHER DOEN WITH THIS I SEE MY BOYS BACK AT IT THATS RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda :|


----------



## bighpray (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 10:53 PM~9645350
> *que onda :|
> *


WHATS UP uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 PM~9645375
> *WHATS UP  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


your thong in your ass


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

mister x whats up ese


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 8 2008, 10:22 PM~9645631
> *mister x whats up ese
> *


whut upper


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 11:37 PM~9645766
> *whut upper
> *


 HAHHAHAHA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT YOU GOT ME BFAT BITCH HAHA HAAHHAHAHAH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 8 2008, 07:48 PM~9643285
> *you dont have the balls to pull up to my hood
> *


WE PULLUP TO ANY HOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 9 2008, 06:57 AM~9647034
> *WE PULLUP TO ANY HOOD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9645299
> *WHATS  UP MY BOYS NOW WHATS GOING ON I THOUT WE WHER DOEN WITH THIS I SEE MY BOYS BACK AT IT THATS RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: *wher u been at my boy*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 7 2008, 08:23 PM~9634589
> *WHO EVER SAYING THAT CLUB MEMBERS DONT HOP CLUB MEMBERS THAT BIG JOHN SHOULDNT BE HOPING MEMBERS ME AND SPIKE HAS HAD A DATE 2 HOP 4 ABOUT 3 1/2 YEARS NOWSO ITS NOT GOING 2 CHANGE KNOW THAT WERE FROM THE SOME CLUB  .  FINALLY THERES SOME ONE FROM THE CLUB LIKE ME 'SPIKE' HE DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO HE HOPS WHERE GOING TO HOP SUNDAY AND AFTER I BREAK HIM OFF WE ARE GOING 2 GRAB SOMETHING TO EAT . HE'S NOT GOING TO GET MAD ABOUT IT THATS THAT .  SUP SPIKE MY BOY
> *


IDONT KNOW BIG JHON YOUR CAR IS WORKING AND HE KNOWS THAT! SO YOUR BEST BET IS TO ASK TODD IF HE CAN BRING IT OUT HE GOT YELLED AT LAST TIME IN LONG BEACH FOR FUCKING HIS CAR UP BEFORE THE HOP . LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 PM~9626690
> *nice video  by the way can someone tell the switchman on this video i have his lead ready since i cant seem to get a hold of him
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK THE MASK ARE FOR?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9627762
> *:angry:
> :angry: why you didnt want to come out and play today?I know if i was the champ ill be ready for any challenge.i think you got CHAMP AND CHUMP confuse homie.we called you out all day and all you gave us nothing but excuses.61 inches aint going to do it homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

MAN THE DREAM TEAM DONT LIKE TO TAKE THEIR L BUT I WAS THEIR AT KOOL AIDS U WON FUCK THAT AND IF THEY DONT LIKE WHAT I SAID I HAVE MY OWN CAR SO HOLLA DENA 4 LIFE


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 01:35 PM~9649482
> *COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 12:35 PM~9649482
> *COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 02:35 PM~9649482
> *COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOMEBOY YOU BE TALKIN TO MUCH SHIT BUT I STILL SEE YOU HOPPING A MAJESTIC CAR  BY THE WAY BUILD YOUR OWN CAR STOP BUYING SUMONE ELSES CAR :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2008, 04:30 PM~9651493
> *HOMEBOY  YOU BE  TALKIN  TO MUCH  SHIT  BUT  I STILL SEE  YOU  HOPPING A MAJESTIC  CAR   BY  THE  WAY  BUILD  YOUR  OWN CAR STOP BUYING SUMONE ELSES  CAR  :0
> *


THAT FOOL BOUGHT NENES OLD REGAL AND THEN WANTS TO HOP THEM AND TALK SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2008, 06:48 PM~9651664
> *THAT FOOL BOUGHT NENES OLD  REGAL AND THEN WANTS TO HOP THEM AND TALK SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2008, 06:56 PM~9651737
> *
> *


smiley's allways picking on someone .......  love ya man


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9644840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANGELS DOING SUPER BAD! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 9 2008, 05:12 PM~9651890
> *ANGELS DOING SUPER BAD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2008, 05:30 PM~9651493
> *HOMEBOY  YOU BE  TALKIN  TO MUCH  SHIT  BUT  I STILL SEE  YOU  HOPPING A MAJESTIC  CAR   BY  THE  WAY  BUILD  YOUR  OWN CAR STOP BUYING SUMONE ELSES  CAR  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2008, 12:41 AM~9637349
> *a ted watch out he ll take that shit the wrong way and you end up getting booty tagged!!!
> *


 WHAT HAPPENED ?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD LOOKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Jan 8 2008, 10:45 PM~9645299
> *WHATS  UP MY BOYS NOW WHATS GOING ON I THOUT WE WHER DOEN WITH THIS I SEE MY BOYS BACK AT IT THATS RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP YOUNG MAN!!! WELCOME BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpray_@Jan 8 2008, 11:45 PM~9645299
> *WHATS  UP MY BOYS NOW WHATS GOING ON I THOUT WE WHER DOEN WITH THIS I SEE MY BOYS BACK AT IT THATS RIGHT TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2008, 05:48 PM~9651664
> *THAT FOOL BOUGHT NENES OLD  REGAL AND THEN WANTS TO HOP THEM AND TALK SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


its mine now and im serving the fuck outa everyone so quit being a hater cus you aint gotta car.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2008, 05:30 PM~9651493
> *HOMEBOY  YOU BE  TALKIN  TO MUCH  SHIT  BUT  I STILL SEE  YOU  HOPPING A MAJESTIC  CAR   BY  THE  WAY  BUILD  YOUR  OWN CAR STOP BUYING SUMONE ELSES  CAR  :0
> *


its a SPIRIT car now and i got it doing 78 single pump that means only one pump in the trunk not three and like i said im crushing dreams


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 10:14 PM~9655056
> *its mine now and im serving the fuck outa everyone so quit being a hater cus you aint gotta car.
> *


lil do you know dumbass


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 on some real shit dont matter whos regal it is now that mother fucka is smashing someones dreams hard!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 and i aint never seen jump like it is now, and i was there when it smashed on todd at koolaid and it didnt even it the bumper and was higher!1 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 9 2008, 02:58 PM~9649707
> *MAN THE DREAM TEAM DONT LIKE TO TAKE THEIR  L BUT I WAS THEIR AT KOOL AIDS U WON FUCK  THAT AND IF THEY DONT LIKE WHAT I SAID I HAVE MY OWN  CAR SO HOLLA DENA 4 LIFE
> *



How you guys going to sit here and talk about the DREAM TEAM! We been serving everybody for years and not only in LA.but all over the USA.you guys get one win and act like the world is ending.So how your going to copare one win to a couple of hundred wins that we have under our belts.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2008, 10:44 PM~9655270
> *How you guys going to sit here and talk about the DREAM TEAM! We been serving everybody for years and not only in LA.but all over the USA.you guys get one win and act like the world is ending.So how your going to copare one win to a couple of hundred wins that we have under our belts.
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2008, 11:44 PM~9655270
> *How you guys going to sit here and talk about the DREAM TEAM! We been serving everybody for years and not only in LA.but all over the USA.you guys get one win and act like the world is ending.So how your going to copare one win to a couple of hundred wins that we have under our belts.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2008, 10:44 PM~9655270
> *How you guys going to sit here and talk about the DREAM TEAM! We been serving everybody for years and not only in LA.but all over the USA.you guys get one win and act like the world is ending.So how your going to copare one win to a couple of hundred wins that we have under our belts.
> *


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 10 2008, 12:41 AM~9655244
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 on some real shit dont matter whos regal it is now that mother fucka is smashing someones dreams hard!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  and i aint never seen jump like it is now, and i was there when it smashed on todd at koolaid and it didnt even it the bumper and was higher!1 :0
> *


Remind me to give him a price next time.lol


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Jan 10 2008, 12:59 AM~9655416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what you call wins under your belt.not only with one car.and that was in the past so what's next another car build from cratch with a winner stamp? DREAM TEAM.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2008, 11:11 PM~9655560
> *Now that's what you call wins under your belt.not only with one car.and that was in the past so what's next another car build from Scratch with a winner stamp? DREAM TEAM.
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 01:35 PM~9649482
> *COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i seen it different


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 12:18 PM~9649332
> *IDONT KNOW BIG JHON YOUR CAR IS WORKING AND HE KNOWS THAT! SO YOUR BEST BET IS TO ASK TODD IF HE CAN BRING IT OUT HE GOT YELLED AT LAST TIME IN LONG BEACH FOR FUCKING HIS CAR UP BEFORE THE HOP .  LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was big d!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:37 PM~9655760
> *was big d!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: im going back 2 my space my boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 9 2008, 11:43 PM~9655792
> *:dunno:  :dunno: im going back 2 my space my boy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i smell pork is mike online :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 9 2008, 11:43 PM~9655792
> *:dunno:  :dunno: im going back 2 my space my boy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


slippin again then u going to :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:44 PM~9655794
> *i smell pork is mike online :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:45 PM~9655800
> *slippin again then u going to  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 02:18 PM~9649332
> *IDONT KNOW BIG JHON YOUR CAR IS WORKING AND HE KNOWS THAT! SO YOUR BEST BET IS TO ASK TODD IF HE CAN BRING IT OUT HE GOT YELLED AT LAST TIME IN LONG BEACH FOR FUCKING HIS CAR UP BEFORE THE HOP .  LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HA HA HA! IF I CAN REMEMBER,WASN'T YOU TRYING TO BE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM LAST YEAR RICK?I REMEMBER (TODD) WAS YOUR SWITCH MAN FOR A MINUTE TOO.DON'T YOU STILL HAVE YOUR STREET LIFE TSHIRT YOU USED TO WEAR?WHAT HAPPEN (KING)YOU FORGOT WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:44 PM~9655794
> *i smell pork is mike online :0  :0  :0
> *


its your fingers from all the pork rines your eating


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:37 PM~9655760
> *was big d!!
> *


your titties :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9655816
> *its your fingers from all the pork rines your eating
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:







 was up mike and joey!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9655813
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 9 2008, 11:47 PM~9655815
> *:biggrin: HA HA HA! IF I CAN REMEMBER,WASN'T YOU TRYING TO BE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM LAST YEAR RICK?I REMEMBER (TODD) WAS YOUR SWITCH MAN FOR A MINUTE TOO.DON'T YOU STILL HAVE YOUR STREET LIFE TSHIRT YOU USED TO WEAR?WHAT HAPPEN (KING)YOU FORGOT WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 9 2008, 11:48 PM~9655826
> *your titties :0
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:51 PM~9655838
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2008, 11:51 PM~9655838
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


whuts up flappy


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT BE BACK 1-10-08 MY BOYS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 10 2008, 12:41 AM~9655244
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 on some real shit dont matter whos regal it is now that mother fucka is smashing someones dreams hard!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  and i aint never seen jump like it is now, and i was there when it smashed on todd at koolaid and it didnt even it the bumper and was higher!1 :0
> *


stfu fool you saying the same thing cuz you have a majestic car also  :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 01:47 AM~9655815
> *:biggrin: HA HA HA! IF I CAN REMEMBER,WASN'T YOU TRYING TO BE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM LAST YEAR RICK?I REMEMBER (TODD) WAS YOUR SWITCH MAN FOR A MINUTE TOO.DON'T YOU STILL HAVE YOUR STREET LIFE TSHIRT YOU USED TO WEAR?WHAT HAPPEN (KING)YOU FORGOT WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 12:19 AM~9655085
> *its a SPIRIT car now and i got it doing 78 single pump that means only one pump in the trunk not three and like i said im crushing dreams
> *


who gives a fuck when everyone sees your car they say look its nene car :0 :0 OH MAN I SEE WHAT YOU DID YOU BOUGHT A MAJESTIC CAR THEN YOU CHANGED 1 PUMP AND YOU THINK YOU BUILT IT OH OK THATS NICE :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 08:29 AM~9656892
> *who gives  a fuck  when everyone sees  your  car they say  look  its  nene  car  :0  :0  OH MAN  I SEE  WHAT  YOU DID  YOU BOUGHT A  MAJESTIC  CAR  THEN  YOU CHANGED  1 PUMP  AND  YOU THINK  YOU  BUILT  IT  OH  OK  THATS  NICE  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


if you dont have a car then quit cheerleading and get one!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 10:07 AM~9657077
> *if you dont have a car then quit cheerleading and get  one!!!!! :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


SON IM SORRY I DONT HAVE A CAR BUT I WOULD RATHER BUILD MY OWN THEN BUY SUMONE ELES OH IF YOU WANNA SEE MY CAR CHUMP GO TO THE PETERSEN MUSEUM  OH AND BY THE WAY I BUILD MY OWN SHIT :0


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:47 AM~9655815
> *:biggrin: HA HA HA! IF I CAN REMEMBER,WASN'T YOU TRYING TO BE PART OF THE DREAM TEAM LAST YEAR RICK?I REMEMBER (TODD) WAS YOUR SWITCH MAN FOR A MINUTE TOO.DON'T YOU STILL HAVE YOUR STREET LIFE TSHIRT YOU USED TO WEAR?WHAT HAPPEN (KING)YOU FORGOT WHO PUT YOU ON THE MAP?
> *


ya but he couldnt make my car hit the bumper wen it was doing 65 inches so i had to franks so he can make it do some real inches single pump and now no one can beat me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 09:10 AM~9657091
> *SON  IM SORRY  I DONT HAVE  A CAR  BUT  I WOULD  RATHER  BUILD  MY OWN THEN  BUY SUMONE  ELES    OH  IF  YOU WANNA SEE  MY CAR  CHUMP  GO TO  THE  PETERSEN  MUSEUM   OH AND  BY  THE  WAY  I BUILD  MY  OWN  SHIT  :0
> *


if it aint a rag i dont wana see it :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 this is getting good

oh GO CHARGERS!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 10:17 AM~9657126
> *if it aint a rag i dont wana see it  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


OH OK BUT YOU CAN DRIVE AN OLD MAJESTIC CAR THATS A REGAL OH OK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: BY THE WAY FOOL READ MY SIG OR YOU CAN COME TO MY SHOP FOR A TOUR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 10:15 AM~9657112
> *ya but he couldnt make my car hit the bumper wen it was doing 65 inches so i had to franks so he can make it do some real inches single pump and now no one can beat me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TALK ALL THAT SHIT I GOT SUMTHING COMING FOR YOUR LOUD MOUTH 
AND IT AINT NO OTHER CAR CLUB CAR :0


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 09:19 AM~9657144
> *DONT TALK ALL  THAT SHIT  I GOT  SUMTHING COMING FOR  YOUR  LOUD  MOUTH
> AND  IT AINT  NO OTHER  CAR CLUB CAR  :0
> *


THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT *HOPPING* LETS GO ON A DIFFERENT TOPIC SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT OUR SHOW CARS! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 10:37 AM~9657256
> *THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT HOPPING LETS GO ON A DIFFERENT TOPIC SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT OUR SHOW CARS!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


DID YOU BUY YOUR SHOW CAR FROM SUM OTHER CLUB :0 LIKE I TOLD YOU SON BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 09:41 AM~9657289
> *DID  YOU BUY  YOUR  SHOW  CAR FROM  SUM  OTHER  CLUB  :0 LIKE  I TOLD  YOU SON  BUILD  YOUR  OWN  SHIT
> *


na i build my shit from ground up


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 12:13 PM~9658145
> *na i build my shit from ground up
> *


YA WE CAN SEE THE HOOPPER YOU BUILT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 11:14 AM~9658153
> *YA  WE  CAN SEE  THE  HOOPPER YOU  BUILT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ..daaaam smiley your getting your g-string in a knot :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 11:14 AM~9658153
> *YA  WE  CAN SEE  THE  HOOPPER YOU  BUILT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya its doing good huh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 11:19 AM~9658211
> *ya its doing good huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yup its a nenemobile :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 10 2008, 12:21 PM~9658227
> *yup its a nenemobile :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

DAAAM THIS IS GETTING GOOD.. MAYBE EVEN 30 PAGES TODAY :biggrin: WHATS UP SMILEY :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 10 2008, 12:19 PM~9658202
> *:0  :0  :0 ..daaaam smiley your getting your g-string in a knot :biggrin:
> *


NAH DOGG YOU KNOW ME HOMIE FOOL THINKS HE BUILD THAT CAR WHEN IT WAS A MAJESTIC CAR FOOL IS TAKING CREDIT WITH SUMONE ELESE BUILT CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 10 2008, 12:24 PM~9658253
> *DAAAM THIS IS GETTING GOOD.. MAYBE EVEN 30 PAGES TODAY :biggrin: WHATS UP SMILEY :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 11:26 AM~9658268
> *NAH DOGG  YOU  KNOW  ME  HOMIE  FOOL THINKS  HE  BUILD  THAT CAR WHEN  IT WAS  A MAJESTIC CAR
> *


THAT AIN'T GOOD... :nono: WHAT ARE YOU WORKING ON HOMIE...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 10 2008, 12:27 PM~9658277
> *THAT AIN'T GOOD... :nono: WHAT ARE YOU WORKING ON HOMIE...
> *


I GOT A HOPPER TO COME BUST THIS FOOL UP AND I GOT 
5---- RAG AND 
5----- RAG 
AND A 6--- RAG :biggrin: GETTING READY


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

thats the way the BIG M does it homie ,keep em guessin


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 11:29 AM~9658285
> *I  GOT  A HOPPER  TO COME  BUST THIS  FOOL  UP AND  I GOT
> 5---- RAG AND
> 5----- RAG
> ...


DAAM KILLER :0 I WAN'T TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 10 2008, 12:35 PM~9658322
> *DAAM KILLER :0  I WAN'T TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 10 2008, 10:15 AM~9657112
> *ya but he couldnt make my car hit the bumper wen it was doing 65 inches so i had to franks so he can make it do some real inches single pump and now no one can beat me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

please post some pics of the hop!!!!


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:51 PM~9658936
> *Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.
> *


i got to give it u nene u are a real low rider u are going to az for the title i got to respect u on that


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:51 PM~9658936
> *Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 10 2008, 12:57 PM~9658987
> *i got to give it u nene u are a real low rider u are going to az for the title i got to respect u on that
> *



x2!!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

nene let me know how it turned out when you serve that singlebitchcar oh i mean pump. dream team style


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:51 PM~9658936
> *Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.
> *


oh yeah on our way :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 11:51 AM~9658936
> *Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 9 2008, 02:35 PM~9649482
> *COME ON NENE ITS FUNNY AFTER WE SERVED TODD OH I MEAN THE DREAM TEAM . I SHUK YOUR HAND AND YOU COULDNT LOOK ME IN THE EYES! THAT A SCINE OF DENIAL YOU SEEN YOUR BOY GET SERVED TWICE I WOULD BE MAD TOO. COME OUT AND PLAY YOU FOOLS BEEN CALLING ME ALL DAY ! THATS WEIRD FOR SOMEONE THAT THINKS THEY WON ? TAKE THE L AND SWALLOW IT! WE CRUSH DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I wont bullshit, I was there and was asked my opinion , It was to close to call !!!! Both cars did good , keep it real you had a good nite ,but you aint crushin' shit. 

I wont to see both on the same sticks ,same show. And let me know when so I can witness it... :biggrin:

check it out


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 08:25 AM~9656868
> *stfu  fool  you saying  the  same  thing cuz  you have  a majestic car also    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look miget mac i dont have an m car i sold it crash dummie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2008, 11:29 AM~9658285
> *I  GOT  A HOPPER  TO COME  BUST THIS  FOOL  UP AND  I GOT
> 5---- RAG AND
> 5----- RAG
> ...


 cough cough cough bullshit cough cough :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 11 2008, 02:51 AM~9665695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  look miget mac i dont have an m car i sold it crash dummie!!! :biggrin:
> *


look alvin opps i mean chipmunk just cuz your a star dont have to be all like that


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 11 2008, 02:57 AM~9665710
> *cough cough cough bullshit cough cough :biggrin:
> *


come by the shop ill give you alil tour also make you go home wishing


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 11 2008, 01:57 AM~9665710
> *cough cough cough bullshit cough cough :biggrin:
> *


YEAH HE LYING ALL RIGHT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:21 AM~9666871
> *YEAH HE LYING ALL RIGHT
> *


OH SHIT THE CO - STAR IS BACKING UP THE MAIN STAR CHUMP YOU WERE THE 1 WHO PUT THE WINDSHIELD ON :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:23 AM~9666881
> *OH SHIT  THE  CO - STAR  IS  BACKING  UP  THE  MAIN STAR    CHUMP  YOU WERE  THE  1 WHO  PUT  THE  WINDSHIELD  ON  :0
> *


YEAH I PUT THE WINDSHIELD ALL RIGHT I AINT SAYING YOU AINT GOT IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 AM~9666892
> *YEAH I PUT THE WINDSHIELD ALL RIGHT I AINT SAYING YOU AINT GOT IT
> *


THEN WHY YOU SAYING I AINT GOT IT THEN :uh:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:25 AM~9666893
> *THEN  WHY  YOU SAYING  I AINT GOT  IT  THEN  :uh:
> *


i said you lying besides you gots a long ways on the 6 rag to bust out


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 u guys should just midget wrestle:u!!!


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:28 AM~9666911
> *i said you lying besides you gots a long ways on the 6 rag to bust out
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:28 AM~9666911
> *i said you lying besides you gots a long ways on the 6 rag to bust out
> *


WTF IM LYING ABOUT FOOL STOP HATING LIKE ALVIN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:30 AM~9666924
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  u guys should just midget wrestle:u!!!
> *


OH OK UNCLE FESTER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:30 AM~9666924
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  u guys should just midget wrestle:u!!!
> *


calm down rockishi u could also join the raw match


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 08:31 AM~9666932
> *OH  OK  UNCLE  FESTER
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:32 AM~9666934
> *calm down rockishi u could also join the raw match
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:31 AM~9666929
> *WTF  IM  LYING  ABOUT  FOOL  STOP HATING  LIKE  ALVIN  :biggrin:
> *


look midget we dont build show cars or show hoppers we build anything thats capable of taking flight so pull up or keep cheering fuck the nice shit thers haters anyways


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:34 AM~9666952
> *look midget we dont build show cars or show hoppers we build anything thats capable of taking flight so pull up or keep cheering fuck the nice shit thers haters anyways
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:34 AM~9666952
> *look midget we dont build show cars or show hoppers we build anything thats capable of taking flight so pull up or keep cheering fuck the nice shit thers haters anyways
> *


LOOK OMPALUMPA YOU WILL BE GETTIN SERVED AGAIN BY ME REAL SOON SO BE READY AND DONT STRAT CRYIN LIKE THE LAST TIME I SERVED YOUR ASS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 08:36 AM~9666962
> *LOOK  OMPALUMPA  YOU WILL BE  GETTIN SERVED  AGAIN  BY ME  REAL SOON  SO  BE  READY  AND  DONT STRAT  CRYIN  LIKE  THE  LAST TIME  I SERVED  YOUR ASS
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:36 AM~9666962
> *LOOK  OMPALUMPA  YOU WILL BE  GETTIN SERVED  AGAIN  BY ME  REAL SOON  SO  BE  READY  AND  DONT STRAT  CRYIN  LIKE  THE  LAST TIME  I SERVED  YOUR ASS
> *


i got two cars ready arent you part of the dream team if so bring it on you ncould come to me this time or catch me at the next street hop no rules no crying and no stuck circus cars


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:38 AM~9666986
> *i got two cars ready arent you part of the dream team if so bring it on you ncould come to me this time or catch me at the next street hop no rules no crying and no stuck circus cars
> *


WOW YOU MUST HAVE LOOKED AT THE DREAM TEAM TO MAKE THEM RULES CUZ DREAM TEAM DONT GET STUCK CHUMP JUST BE READY AND DONT CRY LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:38 AM~9666986
> *i got two cars ready arent you part of the dream team if so bring it on you ncould come to me this time or catch me at the next street hop no rules no crying and no stuck circus cars
> *


can i join in this!!!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 09:38 AM~9666986
> *i got two cars ready arent you part of the dream team if so bring it on you ncould come to me this time or catch me at the next street hop no rules no crying and no stuck circus cars
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:39 AM~9666995
> *WOW  YOU MUST HAVE  LOOKED  AT  THE  DREAM TEAM  TO MAKE  THEM  RULES  CUZ  DREAM  TEAM  DONT GET STUCK  CHUMP  JUST BE  READY  AND  DONT CRY  LIKE  LAST TIME
> *


dream team gots a caddy comming soon getting stuck that means you havent been to the dream team meeting havent you. but dont trip team allstars got a circus car getting stuck too even higher now and easy to back come down


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 08:39 AM~9666995
> *WOW  YOU MUST HAVE  LOOKED  AT  THE  DREAM TEAM  TO MAKE  THEM  RULES  CUZ  DREAM  TEAM  DONT GET STUCK  CHUMP  JUST BE  READY  AND  DONT CRY  LIKE  LAST TIME
> *


rules ha ha like the fucked up rules on the first we all got fucked trying to change them up when we are there thats some bull shit!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:42 AM~9667007
> *can i join in this!!!
> *


you aint gots to ask for permission this clown aint got nothing for us hes a post your ride chump and a cheer leader


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:45 AM~9667026
> *rules ha ha like the fucked up rules on the first we all got fucked trying to change  them up when we are there thats some bull shit!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats true and since when do you sponsor a hop and participate to the competition


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

smiley calling for dream team back up hill be back in a few minutes hes on my space.com or craigslist


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 08:45 AM~9667026
> *rules ha ha like the fucked up rules on the first we all got fucked trying to change  them up when we are there thats some bull shit!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


come on happy the rules were legit


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 12:15 AM~9665408
> *I wont bullshit, I was there and was asked my opinion , It was to close to call !!!! Both cars did good , keep it real you had a good nite ,but you aint crushin' shit.
> 
> I wont to see both on the same sticks ,same show. And let me know when so I can witness it... :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN RON CAN WE SEE THE VIDEO OF OUR HOP THAT NIGHT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:49 AM~9667060
> *smiley calling for dream team back up hill be back in a few minutes hes on my space.com or craigslist
> *


smiley sitting back laughing at you cuz you still waana beat me but you cant seem to find a way but like i said since i have known you you have not had a car you have been getting brave with sumone elses car get a car then cum talk to me chump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:45 AM~9667026
> *rules ha ha like the fucked up rules on the first we all got fucked trying to change  them up when we are there thats some bull shit!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


just take the loss stop bitchin about the rules


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:44 AM~9667023
> *dream team gots a caddy comming soon getting stuck that means you havent been to the dream team meeting havent you. but dont trip team allstars got a circus car getting stuck too even higher now and easy to back come down
> *


and did your daddy D let you come on layitlow or did you have to get permission :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: waz up mike might be going down ther tomarow


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 09:03 AM~9667159
> *come on happy the rules were legit
> *


i went with a 35 inch lock up with shocks stock mounts they put me in a category with other cars that have no shocks higher than a 35 inch lock up drop mounts what kind of shit is thatt big dog!! they were 4 categorys street single and radical single u tell me was up u guys were the ones that made the rules??????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:43 AM~9667402
> *just take the  loss  stop  bitchin  about  the  rules
> *


i could take a loss when i lose remembe im not a majestic  :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:49 AM~9667060
> *smiley calling for dream team back up hill be back in a few minutes hes on my space.com or craigslist
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 11 2008, 09:55 AM~9667516
> *:wave:  :wave: waz up mike might be going down ther tomarow
> *


whats happening are you bringing your bitch


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:58 AM~9667540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda chorriado


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 09:59 AM~9667555
> *que onda chorriado
> *


wus up maranita :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:55 AM~9667517
> *i<span style=\'color:blue\'>come on happy u know they going to hate on a all star .......all stars takeing over*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9667563
> *wus up maranita :biggrin:
> *


i heard your on a diet dame la receta


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:57 AM~9667529
> *i could take a loss when i lose remembe im not a majestic  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :0
> *


come on bro we dont take losses cause we dont lose


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 10:58 AM~9667543
> *whats happening are you bringing your bitch
> *


 :biggrin: my bitch is driving


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 11:57 AM~9667529
> *i could take a loss when i lose remembe im not a majestic  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :0
> *


THATS RIGHT YOUR NOT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9667566
> *come on happy u know they going to hate on a all star .......all stars takeing over
> *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 11 2008, 10:02 AM~9667586
> *:biggrin: my bitch is driving
> *


no more pictures for him he starts to :tears: :tears: like a hyna


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 10:02 AM~9667588
> *THATS  RIGHT  YOUR  NOT
> *


 :no: :no: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:01 AM~9667568
> *come on bro we dont take losses cause we dont lose
> *


we will see about that when i go see tod in my deuce :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

*IF U AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US *


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 11 2008, 10:05 AM~9667624
> *IF U AINT WITH US YOUR AGAINST US
> *



you talking about you and beaver :dunno:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 11:03 AM~9667597
> *no more pictures for him he starts to  :tears:  :tears: like a hyna
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:01 AM~9667568
> *come on bro we dont take losses cause we dont lose
> *


we will see about that when i go see tod in my deuce :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

que onda jessie i went with paisa to nicolas on wed he got a lap dance from a hyna that looked like vato aka La Guyna


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 10:05 AM~9667628
> *you talking about you and beaver  :dunno:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 10:08 AM~9667649
> *que onda jessie i went with paisa to nicolas on wed  he got a lap dance from a hyna that looked like vato    aka    La Guyna
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:10 AM~9667663
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i think you have better titties too


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 12:11 PM~9667676
> *i think you have better titties too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 10:11 AM~9667676
> *i think you have better titties too
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:07 AM~9667643
> *:0  :0  :0
> we will see about that when i go see tod in my deuce :0
> *


so are you calling him out :0


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

:cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:14 AM~9667706
> *so are you calling him out :0
> *


he knows it to i wasnt ready for the first he even called me see if i was ready i bet he was relieved when i told him i wasnt i told him on the first when im ready im going to go knock on his shop door in phoenix!!! :0 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 10:18 AM~9667738
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> he knows it to i wasnt ready for the first he even called me see if i was ready i bet he was relieved when i told him i wasnt i told him on the first when im ready im going to go knock on his shop door in phoenix!!! :0  :0
> *


yikes :worship:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 10:42 AM~9667395
> *smiley sitting back  laughing at  you cuz  you still waana  beat  me  but you cant seem to find  a way  but  like  i said  since  i have  known  you  you have  not had  a car  you have  been  getting brave  with sumone  elses  car get a car then  cum talk to me  chump
> *


i got my own car its my caddy and just like you i also got my own switchman


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:22 PM~9667774
> *i got my own car its my caddy and just like you i also got my own switchman
> *


YES LET YOU TELL IT I HAVE NOT SEEN YOU WITH NO LOWRIDER FOOL GO BUY A CAR OR HAVE YOUR DADDY D BUY YOU ONE SO YOU CAN FIT IN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 11 2008, 11:08 AM~9667649
> *que onda jessie i went with paisa to nicolas on wed  he got a lap dance from a hyna that looked like vato    aka    La Guyna
> *


dammnnnnnnnnnn thats his hang out you ota be careful in there some scary shit you should of got a pic


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 AM~9667792
> *dammnnnnnnnnnn thats his hang out you ota be careful in there some scary shit you should of got a pic
> *


i never go there again


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 11:23 AM~9667782
> *YES LET YOU TELL  IT  I HAVE  NOT  SEEN  YOU WITH  NO  LOWRIDER  FOOL GO  BUY A CAR  OR  HAVE  YOUR  DADDY   D  BUY  YOU ONE  SO YOU CAN FIT  IN
> *


i had my car out there on new years day back bumper checking making hystory


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:29 PM~9667833
> *i had my car out there on new years day back bumper checking making hystory          hi13.tinypic.com/6sk0f0i.jpg[/IMGttp://]
> [/b][/quote]
> YES ITS YOUR STORY YOU CAN TELL IT THE WAY YOU WANT TO CHUMP AND IF YOU DID LIKE YOU SAY YOU DID THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE WON THE MONEY AND I KNOW YOU DIDNT SO STOP LYIN TO YOURSELF ;)*


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up smiley


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 12:30 PM~9667850
> *whats up smiley
> *


SUPP DOGG JUST FUCKEN WITH THIS HATER UMPA LUMPA :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 10:32 AM~9667862
> *SUPP  DOGG  JUST  FUCKEN  WITH  THIS  HATER  UMPA  LUMPA  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 11:30 AM~9667846
> *YES  ITS  YOUR  STORY  YOU CAN TELL  IT  THE  WAY  YOU WANT  TO  CHUMP AND  IF  YOU DID  LIKE  YOU SAY  YOU DID  THEN  YOU SHOULD  HAVE  WON THE  MONEY  AND I KNOW  YOU DIDNT  SO  STOP  LYIN TO  YOURSELF
> *


sorry as hop had us waiting thats how the hole hop started in the parking lot


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:34 PM~9667883
> *sorry as hop had us waiting thats how the hole hop started in the parking lot
> *


SORRY ASS HOP CUZ YOU DIDNT WIN AND ILL BET YOU WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 11:32 AM~9667862
> *SUPP  DOGG  JUST  FUCKEN  WITH  THIS  HATER  UMPA  LUMPA  :biggrin:
> *


im your daddy chump


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:36 PM~9667893
> *im your daddy chump
> *


OK WE NEED A FOOTBALL POST CAN WE BARROW YOU TEETH PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 11:35 AM~9667889
> *SORRY ASS  HOP CUZ  YOU DIDNT WIN  AND  ILL BET  YOU WILL BE  BACK NEXT  YEAR
> *


yes maybe to end the hop like the past two years


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:37 PM~9667902
> *yes maybe to end the hop like the past two years
> *


MAN I DONT WANNA MAKE YOU CRY LIKE LAST TIME SO ILL JUST LEAVE YOU ALONE :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 11:36 AM~9667900
> *OK  WE  NEED  A FOOTBALL  POST  CAN WE  BARROW  YOU TEETH  PLZ    :biggrin:
> *


why im i arguying with you. you dont got a hopper reply when you bumper check


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 12:38 PM~9667914
> *why im i arguying with you. you dont got a hopper reply when you bumper check
> *


I ALREADY BUMPED CHECKED YOUR ASS LAST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

what a good day this was good new year start off


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:44 AM~9667973
> *what a good day this was good  new year start off
> 
> 
> ...


there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 11:48 AM~9668008
> *there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car
> *


LIKE I SAID WE BUILD CARS TO BUMPER CHECK NOT LOOKO PRETTY BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 11:48 AM~9668008
> *there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car
> *


LIKE I SAID WE BUILD CARS TO BUMPER CHECK NOT LOOKO PRETTY BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT CANT PLEASE EVERYBODY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

HEY MIKE PAISA SAID SHE WAS FINE DID SOME DIRT BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 11:00 AM~9668121
> *HEY MIKE PAISA SAID SHE WAS FINE DID SOME DIRT BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 10:38 AM~9667914
> *why im i arguying with you. you dont got a hopper reply when you bumper check
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:48 AM~9668008
> *there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 09:31 AM~9666929
> *WTF  IM  LYING  ABOUT  FOOL  STOP HATING  LIKE   ALVIN   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP SMILEY ILL BE OUT SOON HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 11 2008, 02:58 PM~9669079
> *WHATS UP SMILEY ILL BE OUT SOON HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 12:48 PM~9668008
> *there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 02:29 PM~9669367
> *:biggrin:
> *


HES GONA SERVE YOU ALSO THATS THE NEIGHBOR HES FROM PALMDALE ALSO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9670069
> *HES GONA SERVE YOU ALSO THATS THE NEIGHBOR HES FROM PALMDALE ALSO
> *


JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A CAR CUZ IM GONNA BUST YO ASS AGAIN


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 11:29 AM~9667833
> *i had my car out there on new years day back bumper checking making hystory
> 
> 
> ...


*what was the history that the car got stuck*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 09:34 AM~9666952
> *look midget we dont build show cars or show hoppers we build anything thats capable of taking flight so pull up or keep cheering fuck the nice shit thers haters anyways
> *


*R THEY HATERS CUZZ YOU CANT AFFORD IT*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 11 2008, 11:16 AM~9667230
> *DAMN RON CAN WE SEE THE VIDEO OF OUR HOP THAT NIGHT
> *


I was hoping you had some.!!!!! It's was a good hop, But atleast I lost to another Big-M member.  I wish you would have served up some ass at the show on them sticks,,,,Showin hater how it's done,,,,Got to give me some props ,came out with a little 12 battery set-up and did some decent number :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 11 2008, 05:53 PM~9670509
> *what was the history that the car got stuck
> *


First ever lowrider to hop on black walls tires :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 11 2008, 05:53 PM~9670509
> *what was the history that the car got stuck
> *


First ever lowrider to hop on black walls tires :0


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 06:44 PM~9671932
> *I was hoping you had some.!!!!! It's was a good hop, But atleast I lost to another Big-M member.   I wish you would have served up some ass at the show on them sticks,,,,Showin hater how it's done,,,,Got to give me some props ,came out with a little 12 battery set-up and did some decent number :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT 4 THIS TOPIC


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 07:46 PM~9671950
> *First ever lowrider to hop on black walls tires :0
> 
> 
> ...


team all star dont give a fuck [img=http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8247/pooz3.jpg]


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 11 2008, 11:55 PM~9673655
> *team all star dont give a fuck [img=http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/8247/pooz3.jpg]
> *


[img=http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/9245/pory7.jpg]


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 11 2008, 04:53 PM~9670509
> *what was the history that the car got stuck
> *


YOU WISH YOUR SHITALAC IS THE STUCK ONE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 07:45 PM~9671943
> *First ever lowrider to hop on black walls tires :0
> *


THATS RIGHT BLACK WALLS ITS A BLACK CAR ALSO ITS MATCHES WHITE BOY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 11 2008, 04:57 PM~9670547
> *R THEY HATERS CUZZ YOU CANT AFFORD IT
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I BUILD WORRY ABOUT YOUR JUNK IT NEEDS PAINT GET IT OFF THAT SHIT PRIMER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 06:46 PM~9671950
> *First ever lowrider to hop on black walls tires :0
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK TIRES 4 BLACK MAGIC OR DID I MEAN 2 SAY *** MAGIC :0 AND THE TIRES DONT MAKE THE CAR JUMP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:48 AM~9668008
> *there aint no chrome or painted belly. it must not be a majestics car
> *


DO YOU HAVE A CAR OR ARE YOU JUST A CHEERLEADER :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2008, 11:19 AM~9675540
> *DO YOU HAVE A CAR OR ARE YOU JUST A CHEERLEADER  :0
> *


HES A CHEERLEADER AND HES LIKE TODD HE WANTS PEOPLE TO BUILD THE CARS THEIR WAY OR THEY WONT HOP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

LETS SE IF FAT BOY 1 HAS HIS CAR AT THE HOP 1-13-07 ? HE TALKS ALL THAT SHIT AND HE NO HE CANT FUCK WITH US :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 12 2008, 10:25 AM~9675568
> *HES A CHEERLEADER AND HES LIKE TODD HE WANTS PEOPLE TO BUILD THE CARS THEIR WAY OR THEY WONT HOP
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 11 2008, 10:14 AM~9667706
> *so are you calling him out :0
> *


YOU DONT NO SHIT THEY ALL READY HAVE A DATE :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2008, 08:39 AM~9666995
> *WOW  YOU MUST HAVE  LOOKED  AT  THE  DREAM TEAM  TO MAKE  THEM  RULES  CUZ  DREAM  TEAM  DONT GET STUCK  CHUMP  JUST BE  READY  AND  DONT CRY  LIKE  LAST TIME
> *


DREAM TEAM DONT GET STUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 11 2008, 08:34 AM~9666952
> *look midget we dont build show cars or show hoppers we build anything thats capable of taking flight so pull up or keep cheering fuck the nice shit thers haters anyways
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2008, 11:27 AM~9675575
> *LETS SE IF FAT BOY 1 HAS HIS CAR AT THE HOP 1-13-07 ? HE TALKS ALL THAT SHIT AND HE NO HE CANT FUCK WITH US  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


HELL BE A NOSHOW LIKE THE PAST YEAR COOMING SOON


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

what u d you guy putting it down out there ttt 4 team allstars/how high


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

D were u at


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

hes at big johns shop you could stop by


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 12 2008, 08:41 PM~9678452
> *hes at big johns shop you could stop by
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2008, 12:34 PM~9675634
> *DREAM TEAM DONT GET STUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT WE DON'T PLAY WITH MAGNETS.WE HOP REAL CARS THAT COME BACK DOWN.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

WHATS UP LITTLE NENE


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jan 12 2008, 10:20 PM~9679388
> *
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2008, 10:37 PM~9679556
> *THAT'S RIGHT WE DON'T PLAY WITH MAGNETS.WE HOP REAL CARS THAT COME BACK DOWN.
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 12 2008, 01:30 PM~9676220
> *what u d you guy putting it down out there ttt 4 team allstars/how high
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 13 2008, 02:34 AM~9680714
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2008, 11:47 AM~9682095
> *
> *


what up big joey you taken the wagon out or what doggie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

so whats going on for tonight fellas


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2008, 10:37 PM~9679556
> *THAT'S RIGHT WE DON'T PLAY WITH MAGNETS.WE HOP REAL CARS THAT COME BACK DOWN.
> *


nene your full of S--------H---------I-----------T WE GOT VIDEO OF DREAM TEAMS CARS GETTING STUCK FOOL BUT WE AINT HATING BUT STOP BULLSHITTING UR SELF


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2008, 10:19 AM~9675540
> *DO YOU HAVE A CAR OR ARE YOU JUST A CHEERLEADER  :0
> *


dont worrie d my car is coming real soon


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn mad hopping going down right now


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:51 PM~9658936
> *Yeah your right.I give it up to Frank he do got that madasuka working good.but can we get a hop this friday PLEASE I'm on the way to AZ right now to pick the car up,and before we pick it up we want to hop you for your SINGLE PUMP CHAMP TITLE.
> *


hell yeah we can hop!
the champ stays ready;


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 13 2008, 11:12 PM~9687667
> *hell yeah we can hop!
> the champ stays ready;
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 13 2008, 11:12 PM~9687667
> *hell yeah we can hop!
> the champ stays ready;
> *


im your hucklberry


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2008, 11:39 PM~9687989
> *im your hucklberry
> *


"It aint revenge he's after. Its the reckoning!!" jojo


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry: !!!! u missed it what the fuck beaver boy!!! they were hating so much they broke the ruler again fucken sorry ass losers!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 13 2008, 10:12 PM~9687667
> *hell yeah we can hop!
> the champ stays ready;
> *


was going on big dog wheres my boy frank!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2008, 11:51 PM~9688124
> *:angry: !!!! u missed it what the fuck beaver boy!!! they were hating so much they broke the ruler again fucken sorry ass losers!!
> *


come on happy thats how they really do it, brake the ruler means cant see whos higher. you know they cant take a loss :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 13 2008, 11:39 PM~9687989
> *im your hucklberry
> *


 :wave: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2008, 10:51 PM~9688124
> *:angry: !!!! u missed it what the fuck beaver boy!!! they were hating so much they broke the ruler again fucken sorry ass losers!!
> *


x23545745421


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 13 2008, 11:51 PM~9688120
> *"It aint revenge he's after. Its the reckoning!!" jojo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH YOU JUST MAD HAPPY CAUSE WE BROKE ALL 10 CARS YOU GUYS BROUGHT OUT FOR OUT 2 CARS.DREAM TEAM STILL UNTACHBLE.IT SAD TO SEE 10 CARS JUST FOR US WITH 2 CARS.NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND COME HOLLA AT US.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 AM~9688124
> *:angry: !!!! u missed it what the fuck beaver boy!!! they were hating so much they broke the ruler again fucken sorry ass losers!!
> *


YEAH YOU DID MISS THE ASS WOOPIN WE LAID ON THEM WITH SPIKES CAR HAHAHAH.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 13 2008, 11:23 PM~9688364
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH YOU JUST MAD HAPPY CAUSE WE BROKE ALL 10 CARS YOU GUYS BROUGHT OUT FOR OUT 2 CARS.DREAM TEAM STILL UNTACHBLE.IT SAD TO SEE 10 CARS JUST FOR US WITH 2 CARS.NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND COME HOLLA AT US.
> *


believe it dog im going to holla at al u fucken haters im coming soon u aint seen nothing yet !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 you guys :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: too much!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 13 2008, 11:23 PM~9688364
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH YOU JUST MAD HAPPY CAUSE WE BROKE ALL 10 CARS YOU GUYS BROUGHT OUT FOR OUT 2 CARS.DREAM TEAM STILL UNTACHBLE.IT SAD TO SEE 10 CARS JUST FOR US WITH 2 CARS.NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND COME HOLLA AT US.
> *


believe it dog im going to holla at al u fucken haters im coming soon u aint seen nothing yet !!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 you guys :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: too much!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 12:26 AM~9688397
> *YEAH YOU DID MISS THE ASS WOOPIN WE LAID ON THEM WITH SPIKES CAR HAHAHAH.
> *


nene you piece of shizzle you just cryed about the dream team getting NOT stuck WTF THE CADDY WAS A FUCKING BUMPER FAT BITCH NOW THAT UR COOL WITH GETTING STUCK IMMA WEAR THAT TINY ASS OF YOURS OUT!!!!!!!!!1 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 12 2008, 10:37 PM~9679556
> *THAT'S RIGHT WE DON'T PLAY WITH MAGNETS.WE HOP REAL CARS THAT COME BACK DOWN.
> *


REMEMBER THIS POST IMMA GET THAT ASS MY BOY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 13 2008, 11:53 PM~9688143
> *come on happy thats how they really do it, brake the ruler means cant see whos higher. you know they cant take a loss :0
> *


*and u know this mannnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 14 2008, 01:15 AM~9688721
> *REMEMBER THIS POST IMMA GET THAT ASS MY BOY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   OHHHH YES WE R


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 6 2008, 08:41 PM~9624768
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

WAZ UP MORG HOWS THE CUTTY WORKING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DAM SPIKE YOU BROKE THEM FOOLS OFF :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 14 2008, 12:12 AM~9687667
> *hell yeah we can hop!
> the chUmp stays ready;
> *


STFU FOOL WE CALLED YOUR ASS IN A.Z YOU WERE TO SCARED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE SO STOP LYING TO THESE FOOLS


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

SPIKE DID REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT BUT HE DIDNT BRAKE OFF NO ALLSTARS SO GET IT STRAIGHT  BUT HE DID GET THAT NICE PIECE OF ART WORK BROKE THE FUNCK OFF. YOULL SEE IT SOON :angry: :angry:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9688364
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH YOU JUST MAD HAPPY CAUSE WE BROKE ALL 10 CARS YOU GUYS BROUGHT OUT FOR OUT 2 CARS.DREAM TEAM STILL UNTACHBLE.IT SAD TO SEE 10 CARS JUST FOR US WITH 2 CARS.NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND COME HOLLA AT US.
> *


 CUT IT OUT NENE THEY DIDNT BRING NO 10 CARS. YOU GOT THEM CONFUSED WITH YOUR DREAM TEAM NEVER LEAVE HOME THEM(10 CARS PLUS)
:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: JUST KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:01 AM~9690072
> *SPIKE DID REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT BUT HE DIDNT BRAKE OFF NO ALLSTARS SO GET IT STRAIGHT   BUT HE DID GET THAT NICE PIECE OF ART WORK BROKE THE FUNCK OFF. YOULL SEE IT SOON :angry:  :angry:
> *


I DID SEE IT 2 AGAINST 10 HE BROKE EM OFF GOT THE VIDEO


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 09:04 AM~9690092
> *CUT IT OUT NENE THEY DIDNT BRING NO 10 CARS. YOU GOT THEM CONFUSED WITH YOUR DREAM TEAM NEVER LEAVE HOME WITHOUT THEM(10 CARS PLUS)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: JUST KEEPING IT REAL
> *


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:05 AM~9690096
> *I DID SEE IT 2 AGAINST  10 HE  BROKE  EM  OFF  GOT  THE  VIDEO
> *


THATS YOUR PROBLEM YOU NEED TO COME SEE IT LIVE.YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN 10 CARS THERE BUT YOU DIDNT SEE NO NENE OR ANY DREAM TEAM CAR HOP NO 10 CARS FROM TEAM HOW HIGH OR ALLSTARS OR DEANA 4 LIFE. NOW WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN WAS ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS REPEATLY HOPPING THE SAME CAR TRYING TO BEAT IT WITH 10 TRIES
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:13 AM~9690131
> *THATS YOUR PROBLEM YOU NEED TO COME SEE IT LIVE.YOU  MIGHT HAVE SEEN 10 CARS THERE BUT YOU DIDNT SEE NO NENE OR ANY DREAM TEAM CAR HOP NO 10 CARS FROM TEAM HOW HIGH OR ALLSTARS OR DEANA 4 LIFE. NOW WHAT YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN WAS ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS REPEATLY HOPPING THE SAME CAR TRYING TO BEAT IT WITH 10 TRIES
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAM DOG YOU MUST BE THERE #1 CHEERLEADER BUT I DID SEE SPIKES CAR DOING THE DAMN THING AND BEATING THEM HAHA I LOVE IT WHEN EVERYONE START HATING ON THE DREAM TEAM AND THE BIG M THAT MEANS WE DOING THE DAMN THING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

WHAT UP HAPPY .I SEE YOU. IN THIS GAME YOU MUST WAIT YOUR TURN TO BRAKE OFF ANY HATERS  THEY NO THAT YOUR COMING SO THATS WHY THEY JUST KEEP TYPING UNTIL THAT DAY COMES THEN THEYLL SHUT THE FUNCK UP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*SOME PICS FROM YESTURDAY THAT I TOOK...*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SEE A ALOT OF DOUBLE PUMPS THERE GOING AGAINST A SIGLE PUMP SHAME ON YOU FOOLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 12:26 AM~9688397
> *YEAH YOU DID MISS THE ASS WOOPIN WE LAID ON THEM WITH SPIKES CAR HAHAHAH.
> *


STOP HATING NENE I KNOW YOU KEEP THE GAME REAL AND I KNOW LOTS OF PEOPLE RESPECT YOU BUT MY CADDY WAS STILL ON THE BUMPER YOUR TEAM CRYS ABOUT EVERYTHING


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

spike put it down eh


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:16 AM~9690146
> *DAM  DOG  YOU MUST  BE  THERE  #1 CHEERLEADER      BUT  I DID SEE  SPIKES  CAR  DOING THE  DAMN THING AND  BEATING  THEM
> *


 COME ON SMILEY YOU NO IM #2 CHEERLEADER YOUR #1 AND IM NOT TRYING TO TAKE THAT TITLE FROM YOU
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN YOU WATCHED IT ON DVD.COME OUT NEXT WEEK AND WATCH YOUR PEOPLE GET BROKE OFF AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YES LIKE I SAID BEFORE I NEVER HATE JUST MY OPINON. SPIKE DID THE DAM THING AND KNOWING HIM HE'LL BE BACK NEXT WEEK WITH HIS RIDE BACK TOGETHER  SMILEY WHILE YOU WERE WATCHING YOUR DVD DID IT SHOW SPIKES CAR GETTING MANGLED BY ALEX ? I DIDNT THINK SO.NOT YET ANYWAY. COME OUT AND SEE IF LIVE THEN TALK ABOUT IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:30 AM~9690213
> *COME ON SMILEY YOU NO IM #2 CHEERLEADER YOUR #1 AND IM NOT TRYING TO TAKE THAT TITLE FROM YOU
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ONCE AGAIN YOU WATCHED IT ON DVD.COME OUT NEXT WEEK AND WATCH YOUR PEOPLE GET BROKE OFF AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND YES LIKE I SAID BEFORE I NEVER HATE JUST MY OPINON. SPIKE DID THE DAM THING AND KNOWING HIM HE'LL BE BACK NEXT WEEK WITH HIS RIDE BACK TOGETHER  SMILEY WHILE YOU WERE WATCHING YOUR DVD DID IT SHOW SPIKES CAR GETTING MANGLED BY ALEX ? I DIDNT THINK SO.NOT YET ANYWAY. COME OUT AND SEE IF LIVE THEN TALK ABOUT IT. :thumbsup:
> *


THEY MUST PAY YOU TO HATE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 08:22 AM~9690173
> *SEE  A  ALOT  OF  DOUBLE  PUMPS  THERE    GOING  AGAINST  A  SIGLE  PUMP  SHAME  ON  YOU FOOLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE ARE SINGLE PUMP AND ALEX WAS DOUBLE PUMP AND SPIKE NEW HE WAS GOING 2 LOSE THE HOP AND HIS CAR :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE AINT HATERS SPIKE IS A REAL COOL MUTHASUCKER AND AFTER WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS CAR EVEN THOUGH IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH TEAM ALLSTARS WE COOL WITH HIM IM DONATING HIM SOME PARTS SO HE COULD KEEP ON PUTTING IT DOWN AND BRING HIS CAR OUT SOON AGAIN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 10:32 AM~9690231
> *WE ARE SINGLE PUMP AND ALEX WAS DOUBLE PUMP AND SPIKE NEW HE WAS GOING 2 LOSE THE HOP AND HIS CAR  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STFU D WAKE THE FUCK UP ALREADY YOU LOST FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:33 AM~9690232
> *WE AINT HATERS SPIKE IS A REAL COOL MUTHASUCKER AND AFTER WHAT HAPPENED TO HIS CAR EVEN THOUGH IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH TEAM ALLSTARS WE COOL WITH HIM IM DONATING HIM SOME PARTS SO HE COULD KEEP ON PUTTING IT DOWN AND BRING HIS CAR OUT SOON AGAIN
> *


YOUR THE #1 HATER FOOL I HAVE NOTICED THAT WHEN EVER YOU FOOLS LOOSE YOU COME ON HERE FIRST AND SAY YOU DIDNT SO EVERYONE WHEN YOU SEE THESE FOOLS COME ON HERE TALKING ABOUT THEY WON THAT MEAN THEY HAD LOST :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:22 AM~9690173
> *SEE  A  ALOT  OF  DOUBLE  PUMPS  THERE    GOING  AGAINST  A  SIGLE  PUMP  SHAME  ON  YOU FOOLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 IM STILL LOOKING FOR 10 CARS NOW YOU SEE DOUBLE PUMPS. HOW DO YOU DO ALL OF THIS FROM YOUR PC. THATS PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:37 AM~9690257
> *:uh:    IM STILL LOOKING FOR 10 CARS NOW YOU SEE DOUBLE PUMPS. HOW DO YOU DO ALL OF THIS FROM YOUR PC. THATS PRETTY GOOD.
> *


DID YOU ASK YOUR DADDY D ALL THAT SO YOU CAN TYPE :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9690261
> *ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.
> *


DONT TELL EM THAT NENE THEY GONNA START CRYING AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:35 AM~9690244
> *YOUR  THE  #1 HATER  FOOL  I HAVE  NOTICED  THAT  WHEN  EVER  YOU FOOLS  LOOSE YOU COME  ON HERE  FIRST  AND  SAY  YOU DIDNT  SO  EVERYONE  WHEN  YOU SEE  THESE  FOOLS  COME  ON  HERE  TALKING ABOUT  THEY WON  THAT MEAN  THEY HAD  LOST  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS STILL BUMPER CHECKING WHEN IT WAS TIME TO SPLIT AND BIG BOYS CAR BROKE LAST MAN STANDING TAKES THE WIN AND IM NOT HATING GET A CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:40 AM~9690273
> *I WAS STILL BUMPER CHECKING WHEN IT WAS TIME TO SPLIT AND BIG BOYS CAR BROKE LAST MAN STANDING TAKES THE WIN AND IM NOT HATING GET A CAR
> *


FOOL I GOT A MORE CARS THEN YOU HAD IN YOUR WHOLE LIFE AND I WILL BE BACK TO BREAK YOU OFF AGAIN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 09:38 AM~9690261
> *ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.
> *


AS FOR ME I BROUGHT THAT CADDY THE SAME AS IT WAS NEW YEARS DAY AND I DIDNT CHANGE NOTHING AND WE HAD THIS HOP SET WITH BIG BOI BUT NOW I GOT THE BLACK LINCOLN FOR HIS STUCK CAR


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 09:38 AM~9690261
> *ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.
> *


 BIG UPS TO YOU NENE BECAUSE YOU ARE REALLY TRUE TO THE GAME AND YOU JUST MADE IT KNOWN CAN I QUOTE YOU? ( IF WE BEAT) SEE THEIR IT IS HE HAS SPOKEN
:thumbsup: BUT NEXT TIME SAY WHEN AND IF WE BEAT YOU THATS MORE LIKE IT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 08:33 AM~9690239
> *STFU  D    WAKE  THE  FUCK  UP  ALREADY  YOU LOST FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT GOING 2 PLAY WITH YOU YOU :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: JUST LIKE WHEN YOU WERE A INDIVIDUALS GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:41 AM~9690281
> *FOOL  I GOT  A  MORE  CARS  THEN  YOU HAD  IN  YOUR  WHOLE  LIFE  AND  I  WILL BE  BACK TO BREAK  YOU  OFF  AGAIN
> *


MITSUBISHIS DONT COUNT AND ALL I SEEN WAS YOUR GEANPAS 58 BEAT UP WAGON 60 TURNED INTO A RAG THAT THE WINDSHIELD DIDNT FIT ON AND ALOT OF MITSUBISHIS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 10:44 AM~9690310
> *IM NOT GOING 2 PLAY WITH YOU YOU :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: JUST LIKE WHEN YOU WERE A INDIVIDUALS GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES :0
> *


WHY CUZ YOU KNOW YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:AND STOP CALLING ME FOOL


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:41 AM~9690281
> *FOOL  I GOT  A  MORE  CARS  THEN  YOU HAD  IN  YOUR  WHOLE  LIFE  AND  I  WILL BE  BACK TO BREAK  YOU  OFF  AGAIN
> *


OFF COURSE YOU DO. JUST LOOK AROUND YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:45 AM~9690314
> *MITSUBISHIS DONT COUNT AND ALL I SEEN WAS YOUR GEANPAS 58 BEAT UP WAGON 60 TURNED INTO A RAG THAT THE WINDSHIELD DIDNT FIT ON AND ALOT OF MITSUBISHIS
> *


ATLEAST I GOT MITSUBISHIS NOT THAT BROKEN DOWN CIVIC YOU DRIVE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:45 AM~9690323
> *OFF COURSE YOU DO. JUST LOOK AROUND YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOY YOU REALLY MUST BE STUCK ON STUPID :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:46 AM~9690328
> *ATLEAST I GOT MITSUBISHIS  NOT THAT BROKEN  DOWN  CIVIC  YOU DRIVE    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHUT UP NOW YOURE ANOYING YOU MAKE NO SENCE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

JUST LIKE THE HOPP WHEN YOU SEE 1 PERSON CLWONING YOU HAVE TO GO CALLING ON YOUR TEAM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:47 AM~9690335
> *SHUT UP NOW YOURE ANOYING YOU MAKE NO SENCE
> *


OK OMPA YOU JUST MAD CUZ YOU GOT BROKEN OFF BY THE WHITE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

IM JUST GONNA LEAVE YOU RETARDS ALONE SINCE YOU ALREADY KNOW YOU FOOLS GOT BROKEN OFF AND I DONT WANNA BE THE 1 TO MAKE YOU FOOLS CRY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:49 AM~9690346
> *OK  OMPA  YOU JUST  MAD  CUZ  YOU GOT  BROKEN  OFF  BY  THE  WHITE  CADDY  :biggrin:
> *


STUPID IT WAS PRIMER DIDNT EVEN HAD PAINT IT WAS NO PAINT NO CHROME I GUES IT WASNT A MAJESTIC CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SEEMS LIKE YOU CHANGED DRIVERS FROM THE YELLOW BUSS ITS 58 RAG DRIVEING THE YELLOW BUSS KNOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 08:38 AM~9690261
> *ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.
> *


THATS WHY ITS A TEAM AND WE ALLWAYS BRING CARS BECAUSE WE ARE THE BEST AND YOU NO THE MALIBU IS SINGLE MY BOY YOU CAME 2 THE SHOP AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:50 AM~9690362
> *STUPID IT WAS PRIMER DIDNT EVEN HAD PAINT IT WAS NO PAINT NO CHROME I GUES IT WASNT A MAJESTIC CAR
> *


WOW YOU LEARNING AND YOURS DID (NOPE) BUT EITHER WAY YOU GOT BROKE THE FUCK OFF


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 08:39 AM~9690270
> *DONT TELL EM  THAT  NENE  THEY GONNA  START  CRYING  AGAIN    :biggrin:
> *


NO WE WILL BRING MORE CARS NEXT TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 14 2008, 10:52 AM~9690375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT ENOUGH OPMA THE WHITE 1 IS HIGHER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 09:51 AM~9690369
> *THATS WHY ITS A TEAM AND WE ALLWAYS BRING CARS BECAUSE WE ARE THE BEST AND YOU NO THE MALIBU IS SINGLE MY BOY YOU CAME 2 THE SHOP AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


THATS RIGHT. TEAM ALLSTARS GOT VARIETY WE KEEP THE SHOW GOING CAUSE IF WE BRAKE WERE DONE. WE DONT COME 70 MILES AWAY FOR NOTHING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 AM~9690378
> *NO WE WILL BRING MORE CARS NEXT TIME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


YES GO AROUND AND GET SUM MORE SHIT BUCKETS AND STOP CALLING ME FOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:16 AM~9690146
> *DAM  DOG  YOU MUST  BE  THERE  #1 CHEERLEADER      BUT  I DID SEE  SPIKES  CAR  DOING THE  DAMN THING AND  BEATING  THEM  HAHA  I  LOVE  IT  WHEN  EVERYONE  START  HATING  ON THE  DREAM TEAM  AND THE  BIG  M  THAT MEANS  WE  DOING  THE  DAMN THING    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 NO NEVER THE BIG M, U SEE THE BIG M AND THE DREAM TEAM ARE SEPERATE. JUST THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BY THE WAY WHICH ONE ARE YOU 
 OH I REMEMBER NOW YOUR THE GUY FROM I WANNA PIMP YOUR RIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690389
> *THATS RIGHT. TEAM ALLSTARS GOT VARIETY WE KEEP THE SHOW GOING CAUSE IF WE BRAKE WERE DONE. WE DONT COME 70 MILES AWAY FOR NOTHING
> *


YOU WENT 70 MILES AND GOT BROKE OFF BY THE WHITE 1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 08:35 AM~9690244
> *YOUR  THE  #1 HATER  FOOL  I HAVE  NOTICED  THAT  WHEN  EVER  YOU FOOLS  LOOSE YOU COME  ON HERE  FIRST  AND  SAY  YOU DIDNT  SO  EVERYONE  WHEN  YOU SEE  THESE  FOOLS  COME  ON  HERE  TALKING ABOUT  THEY WON  THAT MEAN  THEY HAD  LOST  :biggrin:
> *


MY BOY IS ABOUT 2 POST UP THE PIC :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 AM~9690383
> *THATS  NOT ENOUGH  OPMA    THE  WHITE  1 IS  HIGHER  :0  :biggrin:
> *


CHUMP WE DID NOT GET STUCK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690394
> *:  :0  NO NEVER THE BIG M, U SEE THE BIG M AND THE DREAM TEAM ARE SEPERATE. JUST THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY WHICH ONE ARE YOU
> OH I REMEMBER NOW YOUR THE GUY FROM I WANNA PIMP YOUR RIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN DOG HOW OLD ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOU MAKE SENCE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690394
> *:  :0  NO NEVER THE BIG M, U SEE THE BIG M AND THE DREAM TEAM ARE SEPERATE. JUST THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY WHICH ONE ARE YOU
> OH I REMEMBER NOW YOUR THE GUY FROM I WANNA PIMP YOUR RIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN DOG HOW OLD ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOU MAKE SENCE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690394
> *:  :0  NO NEVER THE BIG M, U SEE THE BIG M AND THE DREAM TEAM ARE SEPERATE. JUST THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY WHICH ONE ARE YOU
> OH I REMEMBER NOW YOUR THE GUY FROM I WANNA PIMP YOUR RIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN DOG HOW OLD ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOU MAKE SENCE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9690394
> *:  :0  NO NEVER THE BIG M, U SEE THE BIG M AND THE DREAM TEAM ARE SEPERATE. JUST THE DREAM TEAM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BY THE WAY WHICH ONE ARE YOU
> OH I REMEMBER NOW YOUR THE GUY FROM I WANNA PIMP YOUR RIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN DOG HOW OLD ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TALK TO ME WHEN YOU MAKE SENCE :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:47 AM~9690332
> *BOY  YOU REALLY  MUST BE  STUCK  ON STUPID    :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin: SMILEY IT DONT STOP SO GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:56 AM~9690410
> *DAMN  DOG HOW  OLD  ARE  YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TALK TO ME  WHEN  YOU MAKE  SENCE    :0
> *


DAMN SMILEY YOU BLOWING UP YOUR COMPETER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 08:53 AM~9690383
> *THATS  NOT ENOUGH  OPMA    THE  WHITE  1 IS  HIGHER  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THE PRIMER 1 IS STUCK AND BROKE :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:55 AM~9690404
> *CHUMP WE DID NOT GET STUCK
> *


YOU DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH INCHES TO GET STUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 AM~9690416
> *DAMN SMILEY YOU BLOWING UP YOUR COMPETER
> *


1 AGAINST 10 BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 10:57 AM~9690419
> *THE PRIMER 1 IS STUCK AND BROKE  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


AND HIGHER :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COMMING SOON....................* :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HOPEMWEAR POST THE PIC SO THIS GIRL CAN LOG OUT AND POST UP THE VIDEOS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:57 AM~9690420
> *YOU DIDNT HAVE  ENOUGH  INCHES  TO GET STUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WEVE DONE MORE THAN 95 ON THE CAPRICE AND COMING BACK DOWN BUT OF COURSE YOUR A HATER AND YOU WONT BELIVE IT BUT THE PEEPS IN AZ WERE THERE THEY SEEN IT WHEN WE WENT FRANKS SHOP AND YA BOY TODD WAS A NO SHOW


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:51 AM~9690366
> *SEEMS LIKE  YOU CHANGED  DRIVERS  FROM  THE  YELLOW  BUSS  ITS  58 RAG DRIVEING  THE YELLOW  BUSS  KNOW    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA YOU ARE SO CORRECT BUT THE BUS HAS BEEN PAINTED BLUE :biggrin: NOW SIT YOUR ASS DOWN IN THE BACK AND STAY QUIET :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 11:00 AM~9690435
> *HOPEMWEAR POST THE PIC SO THIS GIRL CAN LOG OUT AND POST UP THE VIDEOS
> *


COME ON KNOW YOU ASS CLOWN YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU LOST :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 09:00 AM~9690439
> *WEVE DONE MORE THAN 95 ON THE CAPRICE AND COMING BACK DOWN BUT OF COURSE YOUR A HATER AND YOU WONT BELIVE IT BUT THE PEEPS IN AZ WERE THERE THEY SEEN IT WHEN WE WENT FRANKS SHOP AND YA BOY TODD WAS A NO SHOW
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 11:00 AM~9690439
> *WEVE DONE MORE THAN 95 ON THE CAPRICE AND COMING BACK DOWN BUT OF COURSE YOUR A HATER AND YOU WONT BELIVE IT BUT THE PEEPS IN AZ WERE THERE THEY SEEN IT WHEN WE WENT FRANKS SHOP AND YA BOY TODD WAS A NO SHOW
> *


STFU FOOL WE AINT TALKIN BOUT THE CAPRICE WE TALKIN BOUT THE BLACK SHIT BUCKET YOU CALL A HOPPER WITH THE BLACK TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 11:01 AM~9690445
> *YEA YOU ARE SO CORRECT BUT THE BUS HAS BEEN PAINTED BLUE :biggrin: NOW SIT YOUR ASS DOWN IN THE BACK AND STAY QUIET :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DIDNT I TELL YOU TO MAKE SUM SENCE B4 YOU TALK TO ME YOU ASS CLOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:56 AM~9690407
> *DAMN  DOG HOW  OLD  ARE  YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TALK TO ME  WHEN  YOU MAKE  SENCE    :0
> *


OK TRY THIS SPELLING (SENSE OR CENTS) I THINK YOU MUST MEAN SENSE RIGHT? :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 09:01 AM~9690452
> *COME  ON KNOW  YOU ASS  CLOWN  YOU KNOW  DAMN WELL  YOU LOST  :biggrin:
> *


OK FUN BOY PIC WILL BE UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

NO D I DONT HAVE HAVE ANY NISSAN A-ARMS FOR YOUR CUTLASS STOP CALLING ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 14 2008, 11:04 AM~9690468
> *OK TRY THIS SPELLING (SENSE OR CENTS) I THINK YOU MUST MEAN SENSE RIGHT? :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU STILL LEARNING CRASH DUMMY GO SIT IN THE CORNER SPEAK WHEN YOUR SPOKEN TOO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 11:04 AM~9690469
> *OK FUN BOY PIC WILL BE UP
> *


ARE THE PICS B4 OR AFTER YOU BROUGHT YOUR TEN CARS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

IM DONE WITH YOU CRASH DUMMYS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 10:02 AM~9690456
> *STFU  FOOL WE  AINT TALKIN  BOUT  THE  CAPRICE  WE  TALKIN  BOUT  THE  BLACK  SHIT BUCKET  YOU CALL  A HOPPER  WITH  THE  BLACK TIRES    :biggrin:
> *


YOU SAID IT WASNT ENOUGH INCHES TO GET STUCK WE DONT GET STUCK MAYBE IF WE DO 110 WE WILL BUT ANYWAYS GET A CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 11:08 AM~9690495
> *YOU SAID IT WASNT ENOUGH INCHES TO GET STUCK WE DONT GET STUCK MAYBE IF WE DO 110 WE WILL BUT ANYWAYS GET A CAR
> *


I WILL BE BREAKING YOU OFF SOON :biggrin: LIKE B4


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 AM~9690515
> *I WILL BE  BREAKING  YOU  OFF  SOON  :biggrin:  LIKE  B4
> *


COMING SOON PART 2 THATS THE WORD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 11:23 AM~9690619
> *COMING SOON PART 2 THATS THE WORD
> *


YOU READ ENGLISH CHUMP IT DOES NOT SAY COMING SOON SAYS BREAK YOU OFF REAL SOON AND PLEASE DONT CRY THIS TIME AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW EVERYONE LEFT LOOKS LIKE THE YELLOW BUSS PULLED UP AND PICKED ALL THEM FOOLS UP :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

MAN Y DON'T SOME ONE POST THE FUCKN PIC OF ALL THIS SHIT AND STOP WOOOFING SHIT LIKE U SAY U GUYS BEAT ME 4 1 ALEX SIAD IT HIM SELF U!!! GOT ME & ''D'' U KNOW U CAN BE BEAT WHIT THAT BIG YAP U GOT ON U!!!!!!!!!!! SO LETS TRY THIS AGEAN AND PUT THEM ON THE STICK O AND DID I SAY I'M A SINGL PUMP IF U WERNT THER U GUYS WOULD NOW HOW'S THE A'S OF THIS SHIT SO POST THEM PIC UP :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: need more pics let see what went down last night :thumbsup:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up nene,i see you guys served these fools up eh


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

I KNOW THIS NOBODY BET THE DEATH WAGON LAST NIGHT AND NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH MY CAR WHEN I SAY NOBODY I MEAN NO ONE CAN FUCK WITH IT SO WHOEVER WANTS 2 HOP ME U KNOW HOW 2 GET A HOLD OF ME COME GET THIS ASS WHOOPEN HOW U LIKE ME NOW


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 14 2008, 08:38 AM~9690261
> *ITS NOT FAIR.WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BRING ONLY 2 CARS LIKE WE DO .YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE BEAT ONE OF YOUR YOU COME BACK WITH ANOTHER ONE AND IF WE BEAT THAT ONE TOO YOU GUYS BRING ONOTHER ONE.THAT SHOWS YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOOSE.ALL WE NEED IS 1 SINGLE PUMP 1 DOUBLE PUMP.YOU GUYS BROUGHT 4 DOUBLES MAYBE 5 WITH THE MALIBU.LETS HOP AGAIN LESS CHEERLEADERS.ANOTHER THING YOU GUYS SE OUR INCHES AND YOU GUYS GO BACK TO REDO ALL THE CARS.LEAVE IT AS IS AND WELL SHOW YOU WHO WON.
> *


the only reason we went was rumors tood and ron were going.. all i saw was a stuck car u stop crying u were the one cheerleading last night and hating. :uh: :0 breaking the ruler. as for spike he was putting it down but dam get off his nuts!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9691212
> *whats up nene,i see you guys served these fools up eh
> *


what are u talking about you wernt even there. then come talk homeboy.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 14 2008, 11:56 AM~9691352
> *I KNOW THIS NOBODY BET THE DEATH WAGON LAST NIGHT AND NOBODY CAN FUCK WITH MY CAR WHEN I SAY NOBODY I MEAN NO ONE CAN FUCK WITH IT SO WHOEVER WANTS 2 HOP ME U KNOW HOW 2 GET A HOLD OF ME COME GET THIS ASS WHOOPEN HOW U LIKE ME NOW
> *


 :worship: :wow:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 09:44 AM~9690310
> *IM NOT GOING 2 PLAY WITH YOU YOU :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: JUST LIKE WHEN YOU WERE A INDIVIDUALS GO 2 POST YOUR RIDES :0
> *


i heard that that black caddy he has is from OC originally???? ya post your rides is waiting!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 14 2008, 02:11 PM~9692016
> *i heard that that black caddy he has is from OC originally???? ya post your rides is waiting!!!!!
> *


WOW YOU CAME UP WITH THAT ALL BY YOUR SELF CLAP EVERYONE CLAP :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:BY THE WAY YOU GOT YOUR INMORMANTS FUCKED


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2008, 01:16 PM~9692073
> *WOW  YOU CAME  UP  WITH  THAT ALL  BY  YOUR SELF    CLAP  EVERYONE  CLAP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:BY  THE  WAY  YOU GOT  YOUR  INMORMANTS  FUCKED
> *


so you club hopping ass car isnt a oc car than


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 14 2008, 02:20 PM~9692104
> *so you club hopping ass car isnt a oc car than
> *


UUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU MUST BE STUCK ON STUPID ALSO HURRRR UP NICCA YELLOW BUSS IS LEAVING ALVIN :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 12:32 PM~9691660
> *the only reason we went was rumors tood and ron were going.. all i saw was a stuck car u stop crying u were the one cheerleading last night and hating. :uh:  :0 breaking the ruler. as for spike he was putting it down but dam get off his nuts!!
> *


BUT SPIKE CAME TO THE STREETS AND LEARNED THE MANIACOS WAY THAT HOW HE WAS RAISED MANIACOS STYLE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 14 2008, 01:11 PM~9692016
> *i heard that that black caddy he has is from OC originally???? ya post your rides is waiting!!!!!
> *


THINK AGAIN LOOK AT THE ROOF THIS CADDY WAS ORIGANALLY BLUE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2008, 01:37 PM~9692733
> *BUT SPIKE CAME TO THE STREETS AND LEARNED THE MANIACOS WAY THAT HOW HE WAS RAISED MANIACOS STYLE
> *


GET OFF MANIACOS NUTS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 02:52 PM~9692866
> *GET OFF MANIACOS NUTS
> *


IM LIMITED AND D&J HYDRAULICS IDONT FUCK WITH THEM IVE JUST SEEN IT ON ALL THE TRUUCHAS VIDEOS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 01:11 PM~9692024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAIDS SHOP PLACE TO HOP THANKS KOOLAID MORE PICS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 04:50 PM~9694385
> *KOOLAIDS SHOP PLACE TO HOP THANKS KOOLAID MORE PICS
> *


kool aid holds the spot down


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 04:50 PM~9694385
> *KOOLAIDS SHOP PLACE TO HOP THANKS KOOLAID MORE PICS
> *


PROPS TO KOOLAID :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 04:50 PM~9694385
> *KOOLAIDS SHOP PLACE TO HOP THANKS KOOLAID MORE PICS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

A!!! WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 AM~9691212
> *whats up nene,i see you guys served these fools up eh
> *


CHEERLEADER THEY DID NOT SERVE SHIT AND IF YOU KEEP IT UP WE WILL BE AT YOUR CHEERLEDING ASS NEXT :0 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 06:25 PM~9695316
> *CHEERLEADER THEY DID NOT SERVE SHIT AND IF YOU KEEP IT UP WE WILL BE AT YOUR CHEERLEDING ASS NEXT  :0  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


SPIKE BEAT YOUR MALIBU CHIPPING D


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

WHAT UP S.D. WHEN ARE YAL COMING TO JOIN THE FUN ANDD GET SERVED


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

WHAT UP S.D. WHEN ARE YAL COMING TO JOIN THE FUN AND GET SERVED


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID HAS A DATE WITH SD THIS SAT KOOLAID AND OTHER CAN ATTEND THIS ASS WOOPING TAKING THREE CARS :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 05:50 PM~9694385
> *KOOLAIDS SHOP PLACE TO HOP THANKS KOOLAID MORE PICS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 08:45 PM~9695554
> *SPIKE BEAT YOUR MALIBU CHIPPING D
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

spike on the bumper at koolaid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 11:12 PM~9697149
> *spike on the bumper at koolaid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9695554
> *SPIKE BEAT YOUR MALIBU CHIPPING D
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 07:45 PM~9695554
> *SPIKE BEAT YOUR MALIBU CHIPPING D
> *


ahhhhhh ill have 2 disagree


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 09:17 PM~9697220
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


im gonna post your car right now :biggrin: [video]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 14 2008, 09:17 PM~9697226
> *ahhhhhh ill have 2 disagree
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 09:12 PM~9697149
> *spike on the bumper at koolaid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dduP7gNKHRg
> *


IF YOU HAVE SPIKE ON THE BUMPER SHOW THE HOP WITH THE MALIBU OH YEA DONT TELL ME YOU DID NOT GET THE HOP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

HOPEMWEAR WHATS UP MAN POST THAT SHIT HOMIE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 09:18 PM~9697235
> *im gonna  post your car right now :biggrin: [video]
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 09:20 PM~9697258
> *IF YOU HAVE SPIKE ON THE BUMPER SHOW THE HOP WITH THE MALIBU OH YEA DONT TELL ME YOU DID NOT GET THE HOP
> *


re read my other post dumb ass :uh:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 10:22 PM~9697292
> *HOPEMWEAR WHATS UP MAN POST THAT SHIT HOMIE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

HOW DID NEXT LEVEL DO KOOLAID MADE BABY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BIG JOHN POST THAT SHIT UP 2 *** BOY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 14 2008, 09:26 PM~9697334
> *HOW DID NEXT LEVEL DO KOOLAID MADE BABY
> *


HE TALKED SHIT AND WE SERVED HIS ASS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 14 2008, 09:26 PM~9697329
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up D...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 14 2008, 09:26 PM~9697329
> *:biggrin:
> DONT LOOK LIKE SPIKE BEAT TEAM HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS 2 ME
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

here you go hater d :uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1W-KUTsJCk


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 14 2008, 09:34 PM~9697399
> *whats up D...
> *


NOT SHIT JUST WAITING 4 BIG RICH THE LOW RIDER DETECTIVE 2 POST UP THE VIDEO OF THE HOP WITH SPIKE AND THE MALIBU BUT WE NO THATS NOT GOING 2 HAPPEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 09:38 PM~9697451
> *here you go hater d :uh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1W-KUTsJCk
> *


JUST LIKE I THOUGHT FUCK THIS HOP IF YOU HAVE THAT HOP YOU HAVE THE HOP WITH SPIKE AND ME AT THE SAME TIME NOT 1 CAR BUY ITS SELF YOUR GOOD BIG RICH :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 14 2008, 09:46 PM~9697529
> *JUST LIKE I THOUGHT FUCK THIS HOP IF YOU HAVE THAT HOP YOU HAVE THE HOP WITH SPIKE AND ME AT THE SAME TIME NOT 1 CAR BUY ITS SELF YOUR GOOD BIG RICH :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


FUCK YOU TOO


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9697451
> *here you go hater d :uh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1W-KUTsJCk
> *


 :uh: please!, that shit bucket aint higher than Spike's car....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 14 2008, 09:58 PM~9697638
> *:uh: please!, that shit bucket aint higher than Spike's car....
> *


shit bucket or not youve been got you werent there so shake the spot 
you guys need to post both cars at the same time oh yeah why my homie cant post shit no more thats some bullshit sounds like a loss to me
dont trip d the more they cry the more we gonna get in that ass


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697714
> *shit bucket or not youve been got you werent there so shake the spot
> you guys need to post both cars at the same time oh yeah why my homie cant post shit no more thats some bullshit sounds like a loss to me
> dont trip d the more they cry the more we gonna get in that ass
> *


sounds like someone got banned


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 14 2008, 10:10 PM~9697730
> *sounds like someone got banned
> *


thats some bitch shit


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697714
> *shit bucket or not youve been got you werent there so shake the spot
> you guys need to post both cars at the same time oh yeah why my homie cant post shit no more thats some bullshit sounds like a loss to me
> dont trip d the more they cry the more we gonna get in that ass
> *


i say what i like when i like,ill shake the spot when i want to....i call it as i see it...and about posting,talk to a mod,i cant help you there..


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 14 2008, 10:13 PM~9697751
> *i say what i like when i like,ill shake the spot when i want to....i call it as i see it...and about posting,talk to a mod,i cant help you there..
> *


you didnt see shit you werent there


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sup d
11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:15 PM~9697769
> *you didnt see shit you werent there
> *


i never said i was there!..i was commenting from the videos being posted....this is a forum right...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

free chippin d


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9697799
> *i never said i was there!..i was commenting from the videos being posted....this is a forum right...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Jan 14 2008, 09:26 PM~9697329
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn big john whuts up with your club members flipping you off man whuts really going on


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:12 PM~9697744
> *thats some bitch shit
> *


YOU WANNA BE NEXT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:34 PM~9697937
> *YOU WANNA BE NEXT
> *


 :dunno: do whut you gotta do big guy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:35 PM~9697943
> *:dunno: do whut you gotta do big guy
> *


OK LIL MAN :uh:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9697951
> *OK LIL MAN :uh:
> *


go ahead im pretty sure you gonna delete the topic by tommorrow


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9697958
> *go ahead im pretty sure you gonna delete the topic by tommorrow
> *


KEEP WOOFING


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 09:49 PM~9697563
> *FUCK YOU TOO
> *


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

damn they band my boy d because he ask to see the hop what the fuck thats how they do it in the 08 when they get served fuckin haters


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:39 PM~9697982
> *KEEP WOOFING
> *


woof woof


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Jan 14 2008, 10:44 PM~9698012
> *damn they band my boy d because he ask to see the hop what the fuck thats how they do it in the 08 when they get served fuckin haters
> *


HE AINT BANNED,THATS MY BOY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up penguino!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:48 PM~9698037
> *HE AINT BANNED,THATS MY BOY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:49 PM~9698051
> *was up penguino!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your cholesterol :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9698066
> *your cholesterol :0
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9698059
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9698066
> *your cholesterol :0
> *


MINES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up mufasa!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 PM~9698081
> *MINES TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9698059
> *:thumbsup:
> *


kiss ass!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: its all good


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 10:54 PM~9698095
> *kiss ass!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: i love layitlow my dish dont work anymore


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH/ TEAM ALLSTARS SHUTTING EVERYBODY DOWN!!!!!! WHO'S NEXT, COME AND GET SOME


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

YES THEY ARE. WHO WANTS SOME


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 14 2008, 11:57 PM~9698116
> *<a href=\'http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/?action=view¤t=hop3007.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/th_hop3007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/?action=view¤t=hop3005.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/th_hop3005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/?action=view¤t=hop3004.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z36/aalina_05/th_hop3004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

DAM THEY HATEING ON MY CLUB MEMBER CHIPIN D THATS HOW YALL GET DOWN TAKE THE L AND COME HOLLA AT US


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:17 PM~9697790
> *free chippin d
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 14 2008, 11:34 PM~9697937
> *YOU WANNA BE NEXT
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

man that malibo got that ass just cause one cars cleaner dont mean it won and who ever banned d is a [email protected]##$%% hating a$$ bissshhhhh


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:12 PM~9697744
> *thats some bitch shit
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:35 PM~9697943
> *:dunno: do whut you gotta do big guy
> *


fuck what there going threw mike d i got you homie if they wanna pull that bitch fuck em


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

fuck the haters


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 15 2008, 02:42 AM~9698806
> *fuck what there going threw mike d i got you homie if they wanna pull that bitch fuck em
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 15 2008, 02:43 AM~9698809
> *fuck the haters
> *



what up g fuck these hating ass bitches


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 11:53 PM~9698087
> *was up mufasa!!
> *


sup homie................ur brothers car(alex) make it up ur driveway ok??......dont let that fool help u do nothing,,,,,,i find I work faster without his help..... :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 09:43 AM~9699942
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG
> *


I SEE YOU 58 WAG I MEAN RAG


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

D WHERE U AT? NO REPLY BY NOON THAT MEANS YOU MUST BE BANNED (QUOTE) BUT THATS MY BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :nosad: :yessad: :nosad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 09:54 AM~9700022
> *D WHERE U AT? NO REPLY BY NOON THAT MEANS YOU MUST BE BANNED (QUOTE) BUT THATS MY  BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :nosad:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *


CAN YOU LET HIM USE YOUR COMPUTER SINCE YOU CONCERNED


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 09:45 AM~9699950
> *I SEE YOU 58 WAG I MEAN RAG
> *


KICK ROCKS OPPS I MEAN LEAD :biggrin: WHAT UP J YOUR BOYS BANNED OR NOT


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 09:55 AM~9700034
> *CAN YOU LET HIM USE YOUR COMPUTER SINCE YOU CONCERNED
> *


HE HAS A PC HE JUST NEEDS YOUR CODE TO GET YOUR SH#T BANNED
:yes:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 09:56 AM~9700046
> *KICK ROCKS OPPS I MEAN LEAD :biggrin: WHAT UP J YOUR BOYS BANNED OR NOT
> *


DONT KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE HIM REPLY


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 09:58 AM~9700065
> *HE HAS A PC HE JUST NEEDS YOUR CODE TO GET YOUR SH#T BANNED
> :yes:
> *


ILL GIVE TO HIM


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT D


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 10:00 AM~9700083
> *ILL GIVE TO HIM
> *


HURRR UP MY BOY YOU NO IF HE GETS ON RIGHT NOW YOUR SH#T WILL BE BANNED BY NOON 2
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:wave: SMILEY WHERE YOU AT MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 10:23 AM~9700278
> *:wave: SMILEY WHERE YOU AT MY BOY :biggrin:
> *


nobody wants to type cause people getting suspended


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 10:15 AM~9700618
> *nobody wants to type cause people getting suspended
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

hno: hno: someones :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 11:15 AM~9700618
> *nobody wants to type cause people getting suspended
> *


 AYE JUST TO REFRESH YOURSELF AND MEMORY, GO TO (JUST SOME RULES FOR THE FORUMS) READ RULE #7 DID SOMETHING D SAID GET DELETED BECAUSE IM NOT GETTING IT. 
:dunno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 11:47 AM~9700882
> *AYE JUST TO REFRESH YOURSELF AND MEMORY, GO TO (JUST SOME RULES FOR THE FORUMS) READ RULE #7 DID SOMETHING D SAID GET DELETED BECAUSE IM NOT GETTING IT.
> :dunno:
> *


hes confirmed BANED


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

stop woolfing and no one will get banned


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 15 2008, 08:38 AM~9699899
> *sup homie................ur brothers car(alex) make it up ur driveway ok??......dont let that fool help u do nothing,,,,,,i find I work faster without his help..... :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 15 2008, 12:19 PM~9701104
> *stop woolfing and no one will get banned
> *


ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 10:53 AM~9700918
> *hes confirmed BANED
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 15 2008, 11:19 AM~9701104
> *stop woolfing and no one will get banned
> *


im back my boys thanks rich and as 4 rob 83 regal go fuck your self cheerleader


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :twak: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
what happend to freedom of speach these fools make me


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

welcome back d :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM BACK  :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

LIKE SANDS THROUGH AN HOUR GLASS.


AND THESE ARE THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES.
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wat up d whats been going on out there


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

so what up d how things going out there


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 15 2008, 12:19 PM~9701104
> *stop woolfing and no one will get banned
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'> B-I-T-C-H-[/b]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 15 2008, 09:38 AM~9699899
> *sup homie................ur brothers car(alex) make it up ur driveway ok??......dont let that fool help u do nothing,,,,,,i find I work faster without his help..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so the lil chola alex crys to much


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 01:14 PM~9701491
> *im back my boys thanks rich and as 4 rob 83 regal go fuck your self cheerleader
> *


DENA 4 LIFE D IS BACK YALL CANT THE ALL STARS DOWN


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 01:14 PM~9701491
> *im back my boys thanks rich and as 4 rob 83 regal go fuck your self cheerleader
> *


DENA 4 LIFE D IS BACK YALL CANT KEEP THE ALL STARS DOWN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 01:16 PM~9701505
> *IM BACK  :0  :0  :0
> *


THEY CALL ME SLIM SHADDY IM BACK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 15 2008, 01:26 PM~9701581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so the lil chola alex crys to much
> *


UHUHUH YEAH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 15 2008, 01:26 PM~9701581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so the lil chola alex crys to much
> *


THATS TEAM GARCIA


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 12:16 PM~9701505
> *IM BACK  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: you almost got me banned you owe me outback steakhouse again


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 15 2008, 01:48 PM~9701739
> *:thumbsdown: you almost got me banned you owe me outback steakhouse again
> *


CALL ME ILL ROLL TOOO


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 12:14 PM~9701491
> *im back my boys thanks rich and as 4 rob 83 regal go fuck your self cheerleader
> *


no need for that d its just a computer. :nosad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 15 2008, 01:26 PM~9701581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so the lil chola alex crys to much
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 01:16 PM~9701505
> *IM BACK  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :uh: uffin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 15 2008, 09:54 AM~9700022
> *D WHERE U AT? NO REPLY BY NOON THAT MEANS YOU MUST BE BANNED (QUOTE) BUT THATS MY  BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :nosad:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up spike


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 15 2008, 12:22 PM~9701546
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> B-I-T-C-H-*
> [/b]


ah shit homie can spell :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 15 2008, 03:51 PM~9702684
> *whats up spike
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*FOUND THIS PICS...*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 15 2008, 12:16 PM~9701504
> *welcome back d :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 15 2008, 12:19 PM~9701531
> *wat up d whats been going on out there
> *


lots of hops my boy :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 15 2008, 12:48 PM~9701739
> *:thumbsdown: you almost got me banned you owe me outback steakhouse again
> *


ok my boy i will buy you 10 steaks this sunday i do owe you 1 thats why you my boy my boy :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

D WHAT HAPPENED TO U


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 15 2008, 08:45 PM~9705997
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


thanks my boy :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 15 2008, 08:47 PM~9706026
> *D WHAT HAPPENED TO U
> *



I WILL BE THERE 1ST THING IN THE MORNING. IT TOOK ME A LONG TIME TO FINISH TAKING THE FRAME OFF MY CAPRICE, WE HAD TO GET 4 CUSTOMERS CARS FINISHED TODAY AND WE DID. SO YOUR NEXT! I'LL HAVE BIG JOHN POST PICS OF MY CAPRICE MY BOI --> COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## voodoo005 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9625282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 08:47 PM~9706018
> *ok my boy i will buy you 10 steaks this sunday i do owe you 1 thats why you my boy my boy :0
> *


ill take new york steaks please with baked potato with everything on it potato soup
and some bacon and cheese fries :ugh:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 09:52 PM~9706111
> *I WILL BE THERE 1ST THING IN THE MORNING. IT TOOK ME A LONG TIME TO FINISH TAKING THE FRAME OFF MY CAPRICE, WE HAD TO GET 4 CUSTOMERS CARS FINISHED TODAY AND WE DID. SO YOUR NEXT! I'LL HAVE BIG JOHN POST PICS OF MY CAPRICE MY BOI --> COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 15 2008, 08:40 PM~9705929
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 14 2008, 11:23 PM~9697843
> *damn big john whuts up with your club members flipping you off man whuts really going on
> *


I don't know why these fools gave my car the middle finger "", there's a lot of club members that don't like me. And there's also a lot of club members that love me!!! :biggrin: These guys must be the ones that hate me :angry: But no matter what happens, I'll be from the BIG "M", and so will they. Big "M" members don't talk bad about other members. That's coming from a real Big "M" member --> who's been from the club for over 12 years. I'm not here to talk bad about no one from my club. I'm just here for hopping, club members, and those that think they can compete with the Big "M", Team How High, and Team All Stars. And for those that don't like it ----> FUKK OFF  



BIG JOHN


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

THIS IS HOW I'VE BEEN DOING IT, AND THIS IS HOW I'M GONNA KEEP DOING IT....IF YOU DONT LIKE IT --> SUCK A DICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

The Scream Team pissed me off and the rest of these "ya-whos" got me fukked up. This car i'm building from scratch to show you I can build a car at How High with BIG JOHN, ME, AND HOSS. It don't take us 5-6 months to do a fukking car from the ground up. This car will be built with underbody, painted, and chrome, with the help of D & J Hydraulics fukking punks!!!!!


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

fuck all hater team all stars team how high or nothing if yall want some come get some yall were we are


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 15 2008, 11:59 PM~9707240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 15 2008, 10:54 PM~9707213
> *I don't know why these fools gave my car the middle finger "", there's a lot of club members that don't like me. And there's also a lot of club members that love me!!!  :biggrin: These guys must be the ones that hate me  :angry: But no matter what happens, I'll be from the BIG "M", and so will they. Big "M" members don't talk bad about other members. That's coming from a real Big "M" member --> who's been from the club for over 12 years. I'm not here to talk bad about no one from my club. I'm just here for hopping, club members, and those that think they can compete with the Big "M", Team How High, and Team All Stars. And for those that don't like it ----> FUKK OFF
> BIG JOHN
> *


 :biggrin: THATS MY BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Why you guys don't post a pic of the LEAD shop in the back too,since yall posting pics.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 15 2008, 10:54 PM~9707213
> *I don't know why these fools gave my car the middle finger "", there's a lot of club members that don't like me. And there's also a lot of club members that love me!!!  :biggrin: These guys must be the ones that hate me  :angry: But no matter what happens, I'll be from the BIG "M", and so will they. Big "M" members don't talk bad about other members. That's coming from a real Big "M" member --> who's been from the club for over 12 years. I'm not here to talk bad about no one from my club. I'm just here for hopping, club members, and those that think they can compete with the Big "M", Team How High, and Team All Stars. And for those that don't like it ----> FUKK OFF
> BIG JOHN
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 16 2008, 01:38 AM~9707607
> *Why you guys don't post a pic of the LEAD shop in the back too,since yall posting pics.
> *


SO HOW DO YOU KNOW YOU BEEN THERE AND BOUGHT SOME HA. OR MAYBE YOURE THE ONE ALWAYS TELLING BIG JOHN TO GET YOU A BETTER DEAL. AS FOR US WE GET IT FREE YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR IT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

NO BODY CAN HATE ON THE LEAD SHOP CAUSE YOU KNOW WHOW YOU ARE AND MANY TIMES YOU BOUGHT LEAD BEFORE I COULD NAME A FEW PEOLPE THAT ARE CRYING ABOUT LIKE :0 :0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0    


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 07:24 AM~9708309
> *SO HOW DO YOU KNOW YOU BEEN THERE AND BOUGHT SOME HA. OR MAYBE YOURE THE ONE ALWAYS TELLING BIG JOHN TO GET YOU A BETTER DEAL. AS FOR US WE GET IT FREE YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR IT
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 16 2008, 12:38 AM~9707607
> *Why you guys don't post a pic of the LEAD shop in the back too,since yall posting pics.
> *


WE CANT POST UP PIC OF THE LEAD SHOP BECAUSE WHEN YOU GET :guns: :guns: WITH SOME LEAD SPIKE THEY WILL NO WHERE WE GOT THE LEAD FROM :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 07:24 AM~9708309
> *SO HOW DO YOU KNOW YOU BEEN THERE AND BOUGHT SOME HA. OR MAYBE YOURE THE ONE ALWAYS TELLING BIG JOHN TO GET YOU A BETTER DEAL. AS FOR US WE GET IT FREE YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 16 2008, 11:02 AM~9709521
> *WE CANT POST UP PIC OF THE LEAD SHOP BECAUSE WHEN YOU GET  :guns:  :guns: WITH SOME LEAD SPIKE THEY WILL NO WHERE WE GOT THE LEAD FROM  :0
> *


 :uh: ...............


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 16 2008, 12:05 AM~9707268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the some caprice you had sitting in your back yard the last time i was down there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 16 2008, 11:55 AM~9709975
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


let us know whats coming up in your town will come and play up there since we cant play with the :tears: :tears: :tears: people down here


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 16 2008, 11:04 AM~9709548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1. When his 38-caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim 
during a hold-up in Long Beach , California , would-be robber James 
Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the 
barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 11:58 AM~9709999
> *let us know whats coming up in your town will come and play up there since we cant play with the  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: people down here
> *


when you guys coming to bakersfield agian we all gotta go out an kickit :nicoderm:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 11:58 AM~9709999
> *let us know whats coming up in your town will come and play up there since we cant play with the  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: people down here
> *


when you guys coming to bakersfield agian we all gotta go out an kickit :nicoderm:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 16 2008, 12:54 PM~9710405
> *when you guys coming to bakersfield agian  we all gotta go out an kickit :nicoderm:
> *


WELL HITS UP WHEN THEY GOT A PICNIC OUT THERE WILL COME WERE ONLY 45 MIN AWAY


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

will do


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

another LIMITED CC ALLSTARS hopper foe the haters maybe we will bring 11 cars next time


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 03:53 PM~9712315
> *another LIMITED CC ALLSTARS hopper foe the haters maybe we will bring 11 cars next time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2008, 04:53 PM~9712315
> *another LIMITED CC ALLSTARS hopper foe the haters maybe we will bring 11 cars next time
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

their gonna have a king of cali car show in orange cove ca. I went last year and it was a good turn out team how high & allstars should go, spread the word tell happy that hes invited to.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 16 2008, 08:56 PM~9715141
> *their gonna have a king of cali car show in orange cove ca.  I went last year and it was a good turn out team how high & allstars should go, spread the word  tell happy that hes invited to.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

so what up joe gonna take the wagon an do the damn thang :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 16 2008, 11:59 PM~9716309
> *  so what up joe gonna take the wagon an do the damn thang :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir im thing about flipping it over


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

heres a video of the hopp from Koolaids 1-13-08
Kool aids Sunday hopp


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Jan 17 2008, 01:34 AM~9717058
> *heres a video of the hopp from Koolaids 1-13-08
> Kool aids Sunday hopp
> *



NICE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DID THAT . A SPIKE YOU CANT SAY SHIT NOW :0 THE VIDEO SHOWS US HIGHER MY BOY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Jan 17 2008, 01:34 AM~9717058
> *heres a video of the hopp from Koolaids 1-13-08
> Kool aids Sunday hopp
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 17 2008, 03:10 AM~9717113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NO NEED TO SAY ANYMORE YOU SEEN THE ALLSTARS CADDY TEARING IT UP TEAM DREAMING STUCK


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 17 2008, 03:02 AM~9717103
> *NICE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DID THAT . A SPIKE YOU CANT SAY SHIT NOW  :0 THE VIDEO SHOWS US HIGHER MY BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


X3 ON THAT VIDEO. DIDNT THAT MALIBU HAVE A LEAKING CYLINDER IN FRONT ? AND IT STILL GOT DOWN
:wow: :wow:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 17 2008, 10:14 AM~9718005
> *X3 ON THAT VIDEO. DIDNT THAT MALIBU HAVE A LEAKING CYLINDER IN FRONT ? AND IT STILL GOT DOWN
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


YES SIR TEAM ALLSTARS DONT GIVE A F***K WE HOP IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 17 2008, 02:02 AM~9717103
> *NICE VIDEO LOOKS LIKE THE ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH DID THAT . A SPIKE YOU CANT SAY SHIT NOW  :0 THE VIDEO SHOWS US HIGHER MY BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks like you need a shower.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 17 2008, 09:14 AM~9718005
> *X3 ON THAT VIDEO. DIDNT THAT MALIBU HAVE A LEAKING CYLINDER IN FRONT ? AND IT STILL GOT DOWN
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 08:55 AM~9717881
> *NO NEED TO SAY ANYMORE YOU SEEN THE ALLSTARS CADDY TEARING IT UP TEAM DREAMING STUCK
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2008, 09:33 AM~9718115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like you need a shower.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2008, 10:34 AM~9718133
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR IF YOU DO YOU AINT GOT NO INCHES THE MOST INCHES IN MY WAY CC IS PATT AND HES BEEN SEVRED NOUMORUS OF TIMES SO YOU :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 09:41 AM~9718180
> *YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR IF YOU DO YOU AINT GOT NO INCHES THE MOST INCHES IN MY WAY CC IS PATT AND HES BEEN SEVRED NOUMORUS OF TIMES SO YOU :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 09:41 AM~9718180
> *YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR IF YOU DO YOU AINT GOT NO INCHES THE MOST INCHES IN MY WAY CC IS PATT AND HES BEEN SEVRED NOUMORUS OF TIMES SO YOU :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


SO NOW YOU WANT A SET OF NEW TEETH :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 09:41 AM~9718180
> *YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR IF YOU DO YOU AINT GOT NO INCHES THE MOST INCHES IN MY WAY CC IS PATT AND HES BEEN SEVRED NOUMORUS OF TIMES SO YOU :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2008, 10:33 AM~9718126
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2008, 11:11 AM~9718424
> *SO NOW YOU WANT A SET OF NEW TEETH :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST WANT A NEW FACE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 12:38 PM~9718604
> *YOU MUST WANT A NEW FACE
> *


DAMM,NOW YOU DO PLASTIC SURGERY JESSIE?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 17 2008, 12:55 PM~9719021
> *DAMM,NOW YOU DO PLASTIC SURGERY JESSIE?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP NENE YOU COMING TO ORANGE COVE THIS YEAR BIGG DOGG  HEARD YOU GOTTA BIGGBODY CADDY :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 10:41 AM~9718180
> *YOU DONT EVEN GOT A CAR IF YOU DO YOU AINT GOT NO INCHES THE MOST INCHES IN MY WAY CC IS PATT AND HES BEEN SEVRED NOUMORUS OF TIMES SO YOU :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


i severd patt already 65 inches is not enought tell him to go back to the drawin board its a dena 4 life thang


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Jan 17 2008, 01:34 AM~9717058
> *heres a video of the hopp from Koolaids 1-13-08
> Kool aids Sunday hopp
> *


thats some good footage no bullshit either no drunk fuck wasting footage


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 17 2008, 12:55 PM~9719021
> *DAMM,NOW YOU DO PLASTIC SURGERY JESSIE?
> *


DID YOU SEE ME SUNDAY WITH A BANDAGE ON MY LEFT ARM I REMOVED MY TATOO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 17 2008, 01:17 PM~9719172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT UP NENE YOU COMING TO ORANGE COVE THIS YEAR BIGG DOGG   HEARD YOU GOTTA BIGGBODY CADDY :0
> *


MAN HE DIDNT WANT NOBODY TO KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE hno: hno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 05:26 PM~9721045
> *MAN HE DIDNT WANT NOBODY TO KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE  hno:  hno:
> *


my bad dogg no one said it was a secret besides i said i heard i didnt know if it was true or not sorry bigg dogg hope you all still coming out fam,


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2008, 04:26 PM~9721045
> *MAN HE DIDNT WANT NOBODY TO KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE  hno:  hno:
> *


damn the secrets out


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 17 2008, 09:33 AM~9718115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: <span style='font-family:Arial'>*



OK IM GOING 2 LOG OUT AND TAKE A SHOWER AND BE BACK SO YOU CAN SUCK TEAM ALLSTAR AND HOW HIGH DICK 4 A HOUR  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 17 2008, 09:41 AM~9718174
> *:cheesy:
> *



KEEP ON WOOFING MY BOY IM GOING 2 BAND YOUR ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 17 2008, 02:37 PM~9719776
> *thats some good footage no bullshit either no drunk fuck wasting footage
> *


Thanks dawg! I try to get all of it. Whens the next one!?


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

WORD ON THE STREETS WAS DREAM TEAM AND REDS WERE GONNA SNEEK ATTACK THE SHOP WITH A HOP, WE SERVED THEM SUNDAY AND THEY SAID THEY WERE COMMING TO SHOP ON MONDAY BUT NOW WE GOING TOWARDS ANOTHER SUNDAY SO WE LOADED UP ALL THE TOYS AND GATHERED UP ALL THE BOYS AND LOADED UP AND WENT TO THERE SHOP AND NOBOBY WANTED TO HOP... NEXT TIME U TALK SHIT, MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS READY TO HIT... BEFORE U START TALIKNG SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

LOOK AT PEANUTS FACE ALL SCARED AFTER HE KNOWS WE GOT ALL THESE CARS IN FRONT OF HIS SHOP READY TO HOP


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

LOOK AT THIS PIECE OF SHIT CALLED THE SUBURBALLAC WITH SOME SUPER SWAMPER TIRES AND A BODY LIFT LIKE A SUBURBAN,, I DONT KNOW WETHER HE WANTS TO GO TO GLAMIS OR IF HE WANTS TO HOP,,THIS SHIT HAS BEEN BROKE SINCE SUNDAY AND YOU'VE BEEN TALKING SHIT KNOWING YOUR SHIT AINT READY TO HIT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

BUILT AT HOW HIGH, WONT BE READY THIS SUNDAY BUT NEXT SUNDAY, UNDER BELLY PAINT, ALL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, DRAULICS AND UPHOLSTERY ALL DONE AT THE SHOP, THE #1 SHOP,,,, BUILT IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 17 2008, 09:04 PM~9723726
> *KEEP ON WOOFING MY BOY IM GOING 2 BAND YOUR ASS[/size][/color] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 11:05 PM~9724229
> *BUILT AT HOW HIGH, WONT BE READY THIS SUNDAY BUT NEXT SUNDAY, UNDER BELLY PAINT, ALL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, DRAULICS AND UPHOLSTERY ALL DONE AT THE SHOP,  THE #1 SHOP,,,, BUILT IN 2 WEEKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: ISNT THIS SUPPOSE TO BE IN POST YOUR RIDE FORUM:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 17 2008, 01:08 AM~9716775
> *yes sir im thing about flipping it over
> *


thas what im talking bout :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 11:05 PM~9724229
> *BUILT AT HOW HIGH, WONT BE READY THIS SUNDAY BUT NEXT SUNDAY, UNDER BELLY PAINT, ALL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, DRAULICS AND UPHOLSTERY ALL DONE AT THE SHOP,  THE #1 SHOP,,,, BUILT IN 2 WEEKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: thats goona be one bad ass fucken ride big d :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 18 2008, 12:34 AM~9724735
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up hoey


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

hwat up big john why u guys scearing the comp


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 18 2008, 12:50 AM~9724788
> *hwat up big john why u guys scearing the comp
> *


WE STAY DOING THE MOST BIG DOG!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG FISH :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 18 2008, 01:00 AM~9724821
> *WE STAY DOING THE MOST BIG DOG!!!!!!!
> *


kept doing the damn thang team ALLSTARS/HOW HIGH THE GUYS TO BEAT IN THE 08 
you guys are kicking ass on ds car big props d big john and hoss


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *LOL LOL LOL*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 09:47 PM~9724102
> *WORD ON THE STREETS WAS DREAM TEAM AND REDS WERE GONNA SNEEK ATTACK THE SHOP WITH A HOP, WE SERVED THEM SUNDAY AND THEY SAID THEY WERE COMMING TO SHOP ON MONDAY BUT NOW WE GOING TOWARDS ANOTHER SUNDAY SO WE LOADED UP ALL THE TOYS AND GATHERED UP ALL THE BOYS AND LOADED UP AND WENT TO THERE SHOP AND NOBOBY WANTED TO HOP... NEXT TIME U TALK SHIT, MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS READY TO HIT... BEFORE U START TALIKNG SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cant stop , wont stop


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

WHERE CAN I BUY A PAIR IF THESE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 18 2008, 01:17 AM~9725059
> *WHERE CAN I BUY A PAIR IF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


you cant


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

AND WHY NOT I HEARD THERE ON SALE ON THE VEHICLES FORUMN


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 18 2008, 01:22 AM~9725072
> *AND WHY NOT I HEARD THERE ON SALE ON THE VEHICLES FORUMN
> *


ask chippin d he wears those


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

OH IS THAT RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChickenChiChi_@Jan 18 2008, 02:17 AM~9725059
> *WHERE CAN I BUY A PAIR IF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY SEE THESE AT ROSS DRESS FOR LESS NO JOKE :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:56 PM~9724177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE SHIT THEY WERE TALKING THEY OTTA BE SHAMED OF THEM SELVES 44 BOGGERS NO SEATS RAISED UP HIGH I THINK ITS READY FOR THE MUD


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I SEE YOU MIKE THIS FOOLS CADDY HAS 2"LIFT TRUCK SPINDLES FOR THOSE BALLON TIRES


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 12 2008, 11:12 AM~9675508
> *BLACK TIRES 4 BLACK MAGIC OR DID I MEAN 2 SAY *** MAGIC  :0  AND THE TIRES DONT MAKE THE CAR JUMP
> *


actually i believe tires play quite an important part in making a car hop :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 18 2008, 04:46 PM~9729414
> *I SEE YOU MIKE THIS FOOLS CADDY HAS 2"LIFT TRUCK SPINDLES FOR THOSE BALLON TIRES
> *


 :thumbsdown: for the stuck fuck


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 16 2008, 01:05 AM~9707268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 11:48 PM~9724109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny! I didn't see nothing but a truck with three ugly mother fuckers in it! And why would I be scared? I don't even like you hoppers. All hydraulic whores. Always switching from company to company to see who will give them the best deal or sponsor them. I'm here to make money! I seem to remember working on one of your pumps a while ago. Street-hoppers are a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:47 PM~9724102
> *WORD ON THE STREETS WAS DREAM TEAM AND REDS WERE GONNA SNEEK ATTACK THE SHOP WITH A HOP, WE SERVED THEM SUNDAY AND THEY SAID THEY WERE COMMING TO SHOP ON MONDAY BUT NOW WE GOING TOWARDS ANOTHER SUNDAY SO WE LOADED UP ALL THE TOYS AND GATHERED UP ALL THE BOYS AND LOADED UP AND WENT TO THERE SHOP AND NOBOBY WANTED TO HOP... NEXT TIME U TALK SHIT, MAKE SURE YOUR CAR IS READY TO HIT... BEFORE U START TALIKNG SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*CHECK IT OUT PREACHER!!! YOUR LITTLE 85 TO 90 INCH CREW CANT FUCK WITH THE INCHES THE CADILLAC IS DOING I'LL TAKE AN L CUZZ I BROKE!!!! BUT MAKE SURE THE 87 NOMAD LS GROWS A COUPLE OF INCHES CUZZ AS OF RIGHT NOW YOUR NOT CUTTING IT!!!!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 19 2008, 02:05 PM~9734701
> *That's funny! I didn't see nothing but a truck with three ugly mother fuckers in it! And why would I be scared? I don't even like you hoppers. All hydraulic whores. Always switching from company to company to see who will give them the best deal or sponsor them. I'm here to make money! I seem to remember working on one of your pumps a while ago. Street-hoppers are a bunch of freeloaders.
> *


YOU DID NOT SPONSOR ME WITH SHIT AND YOU DID NOT WORK ON MY PUMP YOU SOLD ME A BLOCK AND IF YOU WANT 2 GO THEIR YOUR BOYS AT YOUR SHOP ALL CAME FROM BLVD YOU DICK SUCKING BITCH :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 19 2008, 04:26 PM~9735350
> *CHECK IT OUT PREACHER!!! YOUR LITTLE 85 TO 90 INCH CREW CANT FUCK WITH THE INCHES THE CADILLAC IS DOING I'LL TAKE AN L CUZZ I BROKE!!!! BUT MAKE SURE THE 87 NOMAD LS GROWS A COUPLE OF INCHES CUZZ AS OF RIGHT NOW YOUR NOT CUTTING IT!!!!!!!
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS ALL YOU DO FAT FUCK YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING 2 SURVE US MONDAY AND NOW ITS ABOUT 2 BE ANOTHER SUNDAY WE CAME 2 REDS AND YOUR BOY SAID YOU GIRLS DID NOT WANT NONE SO YOU CAN SUCK A DICK LIKE YOUR BOY ON HER CHEERLEADING :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 19 2008, 06:04 PM~9735545
> *YOU DID NOT SPONSOR ME WITH SHIT AND YOU DID NOT WORK ON MY PUMP YOU SOLD ME A BLOCK AND IF YOU WANT 2 GO THEIR YOUR BOYS AT YOUR SHOP ALL CAME FROM BLVD YOU DICK SUCKING BITCH :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:HEY LOOSER YOU KNEW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT WAS GOING TO STUCK REGARDLES CAUSE IF IT WAS TO FALL BACK DOWN IT WAS TO FALL DOWN BROKEN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THESE CHROMES


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 19 2008, 07:12 PM~9735873
> *:biggrin:HEY LOOSER YOU KNEW YOUR PIECE OF SHIT WAS GOING TO STUCK REGARDLES CAUSE IF IT WAS TO FALL BACK DOWN IT WAS TO FALL DOWN BROKEN
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

FUCKIN FREELOADERS!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 20 2008, 01:25 AM~9737821
> *FUCKIN FREELOADERS!
> *


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 19 2008, 03:05 PM~9734701
> *That's funny! I didn't see nothing but a truck with three ugly mother fuckers in it! And why would I be scared? I don't even like you hoppers. All hydraulic whores. Always switching from company to company to see who will give them the best deal or sponsor them. I'm here to make money! I seem to remember working on one of your pumps a while ago. Street-hoppers are a bunch of freeloaders.
> *


*awwwwwww DID SOMEONE GET HURT*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 19 2008, 03:05 PM~9734701
> *That's funny! I didn't see nothing but a truck with three ugly mother fuckers in it! And why would I be scared? I don't even like you hoppers. All hydraulic whores. Always switching from company to company to see who will give them the best deal or sponsor them. I'm here to make money! I seem to remember working on one of your pumps a while ago. Street-hoppers are a bunch of freeloaders.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 19 2008, 06:10 PM~9735557
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS ALL YOU DO FAT FUCK YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING 2 SURVE US MONDAY AND NOW ITS ABOUT 2 BE ANOTHER SUNDAY WE CAME 2 REDS AND YOUR BOY SAID YOU GIRLS DID NOT WANT NONE SO YOU CAN SUCK A DICK LIKE YOUR BOY ON HER CHEERLEADING :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .... :0 :0 :0 ..... :twak:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 19 2008, 03:05 PM~9734701
> *That's funny! I didn't see nothing but a truck with three ugly mother fuckers in it! And why would I be scared? I don't even like you hoppers. All hydraulic whores. Always switching from company to company to see who will give them the best deal or sponsor them. I'm here to make money! I seem to remember working on one of your pumps a while ago. Street-hoppers are a bunch of freeloaders.
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA TALK ABOUT BIG BOI AND JOHNIE LIKE THAT THEYRE HAPPY IF THEY GET FREE PARTS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

BY THE WAY DONT COME TO THE HOUSE CALL TODAY CAUSE OUR CARS GOT THE FLU ITS TOO COLD IN PALMDALE


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 19 2008, 07:04 PM~9735545
> *YOU DID NOT SPONSOR ME WITH SHIT AND YOU DID NOT WORK ON MY PUMP YOU SOLD ME A BLOCK AND IF YOU WANT 2 GO THEIR YOUR BOYS AT YOUR SHOP ALL CAME FROM BLVD YOU DICK SUCKING BITCH :0
> *


Nobody said you got sponsored... But we did work on one of your cars when we were in Paramount. You don't remember? And who cares if everyone who works here came from BLVD. I've got people from Homies working here too. How many different company's stickers have you had on your cars? UHUH! Dick sucking bitch? Do we really have to go that far? Totally uncalled for.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 21 2008, 12:37 PM~9746506
> *C.E.O of LIMITED  May 31 2007, 10:13 AM    |  | Post #57
> 
> TEAMALLSTARS85+
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 21 2008, 10:15 AM~9746336
> *Nobody said you got sponsored... But we did work on one of your cars when we were in Paramount. You don't remember? And who cares if everyone who works here came from BLVD. I've got people from Homies working here too. How many different company's stickers have you had on your cars? UHUH! Dick sucking bitch? Do we really have to go that far? Totally uncalled for.
> *


damn :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9746530
> *damn :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 21 2008, 10:15 AM~9746336
> *Nobody said you got sponsored... But we did work on one of your cars when we were in Paramount. You don't remember? And who cares if everyone who works here came from BLVD. I've got people from Homies working here too. How many different company's stickers have you had on your cars? UHUH! Dick sucking bitch? Do we really have to go that far? Totally uncalled for.
> *



IM OUT YOU ALL WAYS TALK SHIT THEN :tears: :tears: :tears: AND YOU DID NOT WORK ON MY CAR IT WAS A BLOCK DO YOU REMEMBER ? AND SPIKE HAD HIS STICKER ON MY CAR BECAUSE I WAS WORKING WITH HIM  :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

KOOLAID WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS 4 THE FREE ADEX AND THE FREE PUMPS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 11:51 AM~9746627
> *KOOLAID WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS 4 THE FREE ADEX AND THE FREE PUMPS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9746534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR JUST A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE BIG RICH GO SHOW OF YOUR 77 FLEETWOOD FUN BOY :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 10:55 AM~9746648
> *YOUR JUST A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE BIG RICH GO SHOW OF YOUR 77 FLEETWOOD FUN BOY :0  :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU R A CHEER LEADER BITCH ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9746530
> *damn :0
> *



DAMN WHAT? YOU HAVE A 1967 AND YOU THINK YOUR THE SHIT :thumbsdown: MAN YOU DOING BAD MY BOY :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 10:58 AM~9746664
> *DAMN WHAT? YOU HAVE A 1967 AND YOU THINK YOUR THE SHIT  :thumbsdown: MAN YOU DOING BAD MY BOY [/size][/color]:buttkick:
> *


HAHA I HAVE 64 RAG ,,AND YOU STILL HAVE A TAXI CAB CAPRICE,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SPRAYED STUUCO ON THE BELLY,,PIECE OF SHIT ,,WHY DONT YOU TELL BIG JOHN ALL THAT SHIT YOU USE TALK ABOUT HIM WHEN HE WAS BUSTED ,,NOW YOUR JUST KISSING HIS ASS FOR A FREE RIDE  PS,YOUR STILL A FREE LOADER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 10:56 AM~9746658
> *YOU R A CHEER LEADER BITCH ASS
> *



JUST LIKE I THOUGH IF I SAY SOMETHING 2 SMILE YOU WOULD SAY SOMETHING 4 HIM WHAT A BITCH AND IF I CANT POST AFTER I POST THIS UP ITS BECAUSE YOU GOT YOUR G STRING IN YOUR ASS AND GOT BUTT HURT  :thumbsdown:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 12:58 PM~9746664
> *DAMN WHAT? YOU HAVE A 1967 AND YOU THINK YOUR THE SHIT  :thumbsdown: MAN YOU DOING BAD MY BOY [/size][/color]:buttkick:
> *


*somebody get forest lumps of the computer*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 11:02 AM~9746693
> *JUST LIKE I THOUGH IF I SAY SOMETHING 2 SMILE YOU WOULD SAY SOMETHING 4 HIM WHAT A BITCH AND IF I CANT POST AFTER I POST THIS UP ITS BECAUSE YOU GOT YOUR G STRING  IN YOUR ASS AND GOT BUTT HURT [/size][/color] :thumbsdown:
> *


thats cuzz we look out for each other ,,big m ,all day


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 11:02 AM~9746688
> *HAHA I HAVE  64 RAG ,,AND YOU STILL HAVE A TAXI CAB CAPRICE,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SPRAYED STUUCO  ON THE BELLY,,PIECE OF SHIT ,,WHY DONT YOU TELL BIG JOHN ALL THAT SHIT YOU USE TALK ABOUT HIM WHEN HE WAS BUSTED ,,NOW YOUR JUST KISSING HIS ASS FOR A FREE RIDE  PS,YOUR STILL A  FREE LOADER
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A POLICE 2 ME AND IM A MAN IF I SAID SOMETHING ABOUT HIM HE WOULD NO AND IF YOUR TRYING 2 MAKE ME NOT FUCK WITH HIM NICE TRY FAT GUY  :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 21 2008, 12:03 PM~9746697
> *somebody get forest lumps of the computer
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jan 21 2008, 11:03 AM~9746697
> *somebody get forest lumps of the computer
> *


GO SUCK A DICK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 11:07 AM~9746731
> *SOUNDS LIKE A POLICE 2 ME AND IM A MAN IF I SAID SOMETHING ABOUT HIM HE WOULD NO AND IF YOUR TRYING 2 MAKE ME NOT FUCK WITH HIM NICE TRY FAT GUY [/size][/color] :0  :thumbsdown:
> *


BACK UP YOU WORDS ,,LEVA


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

hum :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 11:09 AM~9746750
> *BACK UP YOU WORDS ,,LEVA
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 11:13 AM~9746780
> *IM OUT GUYS THE POLICE IS POSTING PIC OF ME JUST LOOK AT WHAT HE JUST SAID WHAT WERE YOU DOING IM NOT IN COURT IM OUT MY BOYS 2 MUCH POLICE AND FEDS ON THIS PAGE[/size][/color]
> :thumbsdown:
> *


GUILTY CONSCIENCE YOU MUST BE AN UNDERCOVER COP OR INFORMANT,,BEWARE OUT THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9746648
> *YOUR JUST A CHEERLEADER JUST LIKE BIG RICH GO SHOW OF YOUR 77 FLEETWOOD FUN BOY :0  :thumbsdown:
> *


stfu fool all you ever built is junk straight shit bucket


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:20 PM~9746852
> *WHAT UP D :ugh:JUST A THOUGHT. WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BARS FROM FOR BIG RICH TO HAVE A PICTURE OR IT :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


speak english :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 01:16 PM~9746810
> *GUILTY CONSCIENCE YOU MUST BE AN UNDERCOVER COP OR INFORMANT,,BEWARE OUT THERE
> *


thats how he found about truucha :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 12:02 PM~9746688
> *HAHA I HAVE  64 RAG ,,AND YOU STILL HAVE A TAXI CAB CAPRICE,,AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU SPRAYED STUUCO  ON THE BELLY,,PIECE OF SHIT ,,WHY DONT YOU TELL BIG JOHN ALL THAT SHIT YOU USE TALK ABOUT HIM WHEN HE WAS BUSTED ,,NOW YOUR JUST KISSING HIS ASS FOR A FREE RIDE  PS,YOUR STILL A  FREE LOADER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAMMMMMM IT!!!!!THAT WAS A UPPER CUT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 21 2008, 11:29 AM~9746935
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAAAAAMMMMMM IT!!!!!THAT WAS A UPPER CUT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:33 PM~9746963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its martin luther king day no wonder the yellow bus didnt show up to pick you up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:33 PM~9746963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its martin luther king day no wonder the yellow bus didnt show up to pick you up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:27 PM~9746914
> *speak english  :0
> *


MY BAD :0 WHAT I MEANT TO TYPE WAS(A PICTURE OF IT) THANKS :thumbsup: OH YEAH ITS GOOD TO SEE YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENT IS REALLY WORKING FOR YOU :cheesy: HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR THE STUPID ONES NEW ADDITION :around: :tongue:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2008, 11:56 AM~9746658
> *YOU R A CHEER LEADER BITCH ASS
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:39 PM~9747026
> *MY BAD :0 WHAT I MEANT TO TYPE WAS(A PICTURE OF IT) THANKS :thumbsup: OH YEAH ITS GOOD TO SEE YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENT IS REALLY WORKING FOR YOU :cheesy: HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR THE STUPID ONES NEW ADDITION  :around:  :tongue:
> *


man no 1 is more stupid then your ass :biggrin: seen the way you type :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

do i have to make your ass cry again like last time


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:37 PM~9747011
> *its  martin luther king day  no wonder  the  yellow  bus  didnt show  up to  pick  you  up    :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:37 PM~9747009
> *its  martin luther king day  no wonder  the  yellow  bus  didnt show  up to  pick  you  up    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 21 2008, 01:43 PM~9747055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:37 PM~9747011
> *its  martin luther king day  no wonder  the  yellow  bus  didnt show  up to  pick  you  up    :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: : :angry: nono: :nono:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9747033
> *man  no  is  more  stupid  then  your ass  :biggrin: seen the  way  you type  :0
> *


 :biggrin: NOW JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOUR DUMB ASS JUST TYPED SHUT THE FU*K UP MR LITTLE M :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:48 PM~9747111
> *:biggrin: NOW JUST LOOK AT WHAT YOUR DUMB ASS JUST TYPED SHUT THE FU*K  UP  MR LITTLE M :cheesy:
> *


ok mr 58fag opps i mean rag sumthing you aint got :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:44 PM~9747067
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: HEY HOOKED ON STUPID .GET OFF LINE AND GO READ A BOOK.LIKE A DICTIONARY ILL GET BACK TO YOU LATER FOR A PROGRESS REPORT  IM OUT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 01:54 PM~9747167
> *:cheesy: HEY HOOKED ON STUPID .GET OFF LINE AND GO READ A BOOK.LIKE A DICTIONARY ILL GET BACK TO YOU LATER FOR A PROGRESS REPORT  IM OUT
> *


yes you need to be out learning a new cheer for your boyfriends :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

oh by the way hurrr up nicca they told me its your turn to drive the buss


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

oh by the way hurrr up nicca they told me its your turn to drive the buss


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

by the way nicca hurrr up they told me its your turn to drive the buss


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 12:53 PM~9747162
> *ok mr 58fag  opps  i mean rag  sumthing  you aint got    :0
> *


 YEA THATS WHAT YOUR MOUTH SAYS, AND BY THE WAY ,TAKE YOUR BROS 60 ONCE HARD TOP RAG ALMOST DONE OFF YOUR PAGE. YOUVE SEEN MY RAG MANY TIMES KICKIN YOUR ASS AT EVERY SHOW WITH THAT COMMON ASS CADDY THAT YOU SHOULD BE DIGGING A GRAVE TO PUT IT IN
:barf: :nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 02:02 PM~9747205
> *YEA THATS WHAT YOUR MOUTH SAYS, AND BY THE WAY ,TAKE YOUR BROS 60 ONCE HARD TOP RAG ALMOST DONE OFF YOUR PAGE. YOUVE SEEN MY RAG MANY TIMES KICKIN YOUR ASS AT EVERY SHOW WITH THAT COMMON ASS CADDY THAT YOU SHOULD BE DIGGING A GRAVE TO PUT IT IN
> :barf:  :nicoderm:
> *


yea sure all you do on here is cheer do you even have a car chump :0 :biggrin:my car been winnng all the damn triphys chump cum her ill give you sum triphys so you wont feel left out :biggrinh now i really know you aint got a car make sence chump how is a chevy rag supposely you have going against a caddy stupid fuck :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 01:05 PM~9747211
> *yea  sure  all  you do  on  here  is  cheer  do  you even have  a car  chump    :0  :biggrin:
> *


SMILELY I HAVE TO GO NOW BUT LEAN TO READ :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 02:06 PM~9747225
> *SMILELY I HAVE TO GO NOW BUT LEAN TO READ  :uh:
> *


ok dumb ass i will (lean) to read when you start (leaning) how to type


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 02:06 PM~9747225
> *SMILELY I HAVE TO GO NOW BUT LEAN TO READ  :uh:
> *


by the way nicca hurrrrrr up they told me its your turn to drive the buss :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 01:05 PM~9747211
> *yea  sure  all  you do  on  here  is  cheer  do  you even have  a car  chump    :0  :biggrin:my car  been  winnng all  the  damn triphys  chump  cum her  ill give  you sum  triphys  so  you wont feel left  out  :biggrin:
> *


OK I GIVE :biggrin: YOUR THE SPELLING & SPEAKING CHAMP :thumbsup: DAM HOW DOES ANYONE UNDERSTAND YOU IF YOU TALK THE WAY YOU SPELL :rofl: :rofl: :around: :tongue:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 02:09 PM~9747249
> *OK I GIVE  :biggrin: YOUR THE SPELLING & SPEAKING CHAMP :thumbsup: DAM HOW DOES ANYONE UNDERSTAND YOU IF YOU TALK THE WAY YOU SPELL :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :tongue:
> *


the same way you answer me back you cumm drunk hoe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im gonna end up making your ass cry


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

angel i see you dogg help your friend out here :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

hurr up nicca wtf you writing a story again by the way im done with your no car havin ass talk to me when you have a car :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 21 2008, 02:02 PM~9747205
> *YEA THATS WHAT YOUR MOUTH SAYS, AND BY THE WAY ,TAKE YOUR BROS 60 ONCE HARD TOP RAG ALMOST DONE OFF YOUR PAGE. YOUVE SEEN MY RAG MANY TIMES KICKIN YOUR ASS AT EVERY SHOW WITH THAT COMMON ASS CADDY THAT YOU SHOULD BE DIGGING A GRAVE TO PUT IT IN
> :barf:  :nicoderm:
> *


by the way nicca you must have your informants fucked up :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 11:38 AM~9746518
> *:0
> *


BUT WHERE IN THERE DOES IT SAYS THOSE PARTS WERE GIVEN TO ME STF I BUY MY SHIT THEY DONT SPONSOR ME PLU I DO AUTO GLASS WORK FR THEM JUST I DID YOU 60RAG THAT WAS A HARD TOP AT ONCE AND IDIDNT GET PAID ALSO SO THAT MEANS I SPONSORED YOU MOIDGET


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 AM~9762651
> *BUT WHERE IN THERE DOES IT SAYS THOSE PARTS WERE GIVEN TO ME STF I BUY MY SHIT THEY DONT SPONSOR ME PLU I DO AUTO GLASS WORK FR THEM JUST I DID YOU 60RAG THAT  WAS A HARD TOP AT ONCE AND IDIDNT GET PAID ALSO SO THAT MEANS I SPONSORED YOU MOIDGET
> *


LISTEN HOOKED ON PHONICS THAT SHIT BUCKET YOU HAVE FOR CAR THAT WAS PAINTED WITH HOUSE PAINT DONT MEAN YOU HAVE A CAR BITCH SO STFU AND YES YOU DID PUT MY WINDSHIELD YOU SHOULD  THANK YOUR DADDY D FOR THAT OH BY THE WAY NO ONE WANTS TO SPONSOR YOUR DUMB ASS CUZZ YOUR ALWAYS LOOSING


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 AM~9762651
> *BUT WHERE IN THERE DOES IT SAYS THOSE PARTS WERE GIVEN TO ME STF I BUY MY SHIT THEY DONT SPONSOR ME PLU I DO AUTO GLASS WORK FR THEM JUST I DID YOU 60RAG THAT  WAS A HARD TOP AT ONCE AND IDIDNT GET PAID ALSO SO THAT MEANS I SPONSORED YOU MOIDGET
> *


DID HE JUST CALLED YOU FREE LOADER SMILEY?LOL.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 23 2008, 01:12 PM~9764134
> *DID HE JUST CALLED YOU FREE LOADER SMILEY?LOL.
> *


YEAAAAAAA HE TALKIN OUT OF HIS ASS AGAIN BUT HEY I JUST TALKED TO SUM ONE THAT SEEN THIS FOOL AT THE FREE CLINIC GETTING A CHECK UP HE GOT THE HIBI GIBIS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 11:47 AM~9764396
> *YEAAAAAAA  HE  TALKIN OUT  OF  HIS  ASS  AGAIN  BUT  HEY  I JUST TALKED  TO  SUM  ONE  THAT SEEN  THIS  FOOL AT  THE  FREE  CLINIC  GETTING    A CHECK  UP  HE  GOT  THE  HIBI GIBIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 12:47 PM~9764396
> *YEAAAAAAA  HE  TALKIN OUT  OF  HIS  ASS  AGAIN  BUT  HEY  I JUST TALKED  TO  SUM  ONE  THAT SEEN  THIS  FOOL AT  THE  FREE  CLINIC  GETTING    A CHECK  UP  HE  GOT  THE  HIBI GIBIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I GUESS YOU & YOUR FOOL FRIEND GET AROUND :biggrin: :0 IS THIS WHAT YOU AND YOUR FREIND WHO GOT YOU CLEARED UP HAVE THE HIBI GIBIS :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. SMILEY 
:nicoderm:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2008, 01:11 PM~9747270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im  gonna  end up  making  your  ass  cry
> *


 YEA THATS WHAT YOU TOLD YOUR FRIEND AT THE FREE CLINIC
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 07:08 PM~9767007
> *YEA THATS WHAT YOU TOLD YOUR FRIEND AT THE FREE CLINIC
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 08:08 PM~9767007
> *YEA THATS WHAT YOU TOLD YOUR FRIEND AT THE FREE CLINIC
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mr 58fag you havnt been around your daddy d told you that you were on time out :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 08:00 PM~9766969
> *:uh: I GUESS YOU & YOUR FOOL FRIEND GET AROUND :biggrin:  :0 IS THIS WHAT YOU AND YOUR FREIND WHO GOT YOU CLEARED UP HAVE THE HIBI GIBIS :biggrin: WHAT UP MR. SMILEY
> :nicoderm:
> *


wow did i say to much about your boyfriend or did he catch it from you :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:04 PM~9768110
> *mr  58fag you havnt been around your daddy d told you that you were on time out  :0
> *


 :cheesy: NO SIR IM NOT A *** LIKE YOUR FREE CLINIC FRIENDS :cheesy: IVE BEEN TO BUSY MAKING SH*T HAPPEN
:thumbsup: YOULL SEE VERY SOON MY BOY  IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I MAKE MYSELF KNOWN TO YOU WHEN I CALL YOUR ASS OUT AT ONE OF THESE HOPS AND MAKE YOU GO BUILD SOMETHING  HA-YEA RIGHT


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:05 PM~9768118
> *wow did i say to much about your boyfriend or did he catch it from you  :0
> *


ONLY YOU WOULD HAVE SUCH INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR BUTT FUC*INGS .IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU GOT IT FROM  JUST GO GET IT CLEARED UP SO I CAN HIT YOU AGAIN SINCE YOU WANT TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:19 PM~9768226
> *:cheesy: NO SIR IM NOT A *** LIKE YOUR FREE CLINIC FRIENDS :cheesy: IVE BEEN TO BUSY  MAKING SH*T HAPPEN
> :thumbsup: YOULL SEE VERY SOON MY BOY  IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I MAKE MYSELF KNOWN TO YOU WHEN I CALL YOUR ASS OUT AT ONE OF THESE HOPS AND MAKE YOU GO BUILD SOMETHING   HA-YEA RIGHT
> *


first of all you need a car to call me out chump  you need help with whatever you building son


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9768288
> *ONLY YOU WOULD HAVE SUCH INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR BUTT FUC*INGS .IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU GOT IT FROM   JUST GO GET IT CLEARED UP SO I CAN  HIT YOU AGAIN SINCE YOU WANT TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :buttkick:
> *


nicca you need help cuz you out here cheerleadin and shit look homie they aint fuckin you so why even cheer


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:19 PM~9768226
> *:cheesy: NO SIR IM NOT A *** LIKE YOUR FREE CLINIC FRIENDS :cheesy: IVE BEEN TO BUSY  MAKING SH*T HAPPEN
> :thumbsup: YOULL SEE VERY SOON MY BOY  IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I MAKE MYSELF KNOWN TO YOU WHEN I CALL YOUR ASS OUT AT ONE OF THESE HOPS AND MAKE YOU GO BUILD SOMETHING   HA-YEA RIGHT
> *


all these winking you doing aint gonna help you cuz i dont twist that way chump :0 you lil *** i knew you was a *** :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9768288
> *ONLY YOU WOULD HAVE SUCH INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR BUTT FUC*INGS .IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU GOT IT FROM   JUST GO GET IT CLEARED UP SO I CAN  HIT YOU AGAIN SINCE YOU WANT TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :buttkick:
> *


pick up ur panties and step away from the dildo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9768288
> *ONLY YOU WOULD HAVE SUCH INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR BUTT FUC*INGS .IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU GOT IT FROM   JUST GO GET IT CLEARED UP SO I CAN  HIT YOU AGAIN SINCE YOU WANT TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :buttkick:
> *


nicca your homies told me you was a fruit cake they seen you in your pink tight biker shorts on with some state boots cheering for team all stars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9768288
> *ONLY YOU WOULD HAVE SUCH INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR BUTT FUC*INGS .IT DONT MATTER WERE YOU GOT IT FROM   JUST GO GET IT CLEARED UP SO I CAN  HIT YOU AGAIN SINCE YOU WANT TO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :buttkick:
> *


nicca your homies told me you was a fruit cake they seen you in your pink tight biker shorts on with some state boots cheering for team all stars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

nicca wtf is up with your gay ass you take to long to type or do you have to ask permision


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ill leave your gay ass alone dont want your panties to get in a bunch


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:28 PM~9768319
> *first of all you need a car to call me out chump   you need  help  with whatever  you building son
> *


 SEE THERE YOU GO ONCE AGAIN NOT KNOWING WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT  I NEVER SAID I WAS BUILDING SH*T THATS WHAT YOU WISH I WAS DOING.I STAY READY SO I DONT HAVE TO GET READY .UNLIKE YOU HAVING TO GET SOMEONE FROM YOUR KEEP ON DREAMING TEAM TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER :0 ALL I SEE YOUVE BUILT IS THAT UNDERTAKER
:thumbsup: NOW THATS OLD NEWS :thumbsdown: 2008 LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT MR. MAJOR *** CHEERLEADER ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT BUILD SOMETHING GET A CAR YOUR SO FULL OF LITTLE SH*t :barf:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:28 PM~9768319
> *first of all you need a car to call me out chump   you need  help  with whatever  you building son
> *


 SEE THERE YOU GO ONCE AGAIN NOT KNOWING WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT  I NEVER SAID I WAS BUILDING SH*T THATS WHAT YOU WISH I WAS DOING.I STAY READY SO I DONT HAVE TO GET READY .UNLIKE YOU HAVING TO GET SOMEONE FROM YOUR KEEP ON DREAMING TEAM TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER :0 ALL I SEE YOUVE BUILT IS THAT UNDERTAKER
:thumbsup: NOW THATS OLD NEWS :thumbsdown: 2008 LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT MR. MAJOR *** CHEERLEADER ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT BUILD SOMETHING GET A CAR YOUR SO FULL OF LITTLE SH*t :barf:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:32 PM~9768371
> *pick  up ur  panties  and  step away from the  dildo  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU YOUR GAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:39 PM~9768449
> *SEE THERE YOU GO ONCE AGAIN NOT KNOWING WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT  I NEVER SAID I WAS BUILDING SH*T THATS WHAT YOU WISH I WAS DOING.I STAY READY SO I DONT HAVE TO GET READY .UNLIKE YOU HAVING TO GET SOMEONE FROM YOUR KEEP ON DREAMING TEAM TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER :0 ALL I SEE YOUVE BUILT IS THAT UNDERTAKER
> :thumbsup: NOW THATS OLD NEWS :thumbsdown: 2008 LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT MR. MAJOR *** CHEERLEADER ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT BUILD SOMETHING GET A CAR YOUR SO FULL OF LITTLE SH*t  :barf:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you will see when i come out to bust your ass for talkin to much :0 remember this as a matter a fact why dont you come by my shop so i can give your gay ass a tour :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:37 PM~9768420
> *ill leave  your  gay ass  alone  dont want  your  panties  to get  in  a  bunch
> *


 IM SO GALD YOU HAVE FINALLY GIVEN UP.YOUR LIKE A LITTLE RAPIST.JUST CANT TAKE NO FOR A ANSWER :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

and another thing chump get on my level b4 you come talk to me you ass clown


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:41 PM~9768472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you will see  when  i come  out  to bust  your  ass  for  talkin  to  much    :0 remember  this as a matter  a fact why  dont  you come  by  my shop  so  i can give  your  gay ass  a tour  :0
> *


I DONT DO PORN :tongue: AND STOP TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOU COME OUT hno: hno: DUMB SH*T YOUR ALREADY OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 08:50 PM~9768551
> *I DONT DO PORN :tongue: AND STOP TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOU COME OUT hno:  hno: DUMB SH*T YOUR ALREADY OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 PM~9768514
> *and  another  thing chump  get  on  my level  b4  you come  talk to  me  you ass  clown
> *


I WOULDNT WANT TO BE THAT LOW. BUT THANKS 
:nono: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:50 PM~9768551
> *I DONT DO PORN :tongue: AND STOP TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOU COME OUT hno:  hno: DUMB SH*T YOUR ALREADY OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


ok retard the buss just pulled up hurr up nicca


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:52 PM~9768576
> *I WOULDNT WANT TO BE THAT LOW. BUT THANKS
> :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


oh wait let me start laughing you dumb shit you stupid dumb ass self ownege


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:46 PM~9768514
> *and  another  thing chump  get  on  my level  b4  you come  talk to  me  you ass  clown
> *


 SMILEY ALL YOU THINK ABOUT IS ASS, ALL YOU TALK ABOUT IS ASS,AND I DONT MEAN LADIES ASS YOU ASS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:52 PM~9768576
> *I WOULDNT WANT TO BE THAT LOW. BUT THANKS
> :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


oh wait let me start laughing you dumb shit you stupid dumb ass you should be in build a model topic you ass munch


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:53 PM~9768594
> *oh  wait let me  start laughing  you dumb shit  you stupid  dumb ass  self  ownege
> *


LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:54 PM~9768598
> *SMILEY ALL YOU THINK ABOUT IS ASS, ALL YOU TALK ABOUT IS ASS,AND I DONT MEAN LADIES ASS YOU ASS :biggrin:
> *


you sure you old enough to be on the computer duhh duhhhhhhhh you fucken retard


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:54 PM~9768600
> *oh  wait let me  start laughing  you dumb shit  you stupid  dumb ass  you should  be  in build  a model  topic  you ass  munch
> *


 ASS,ASS ASS,ASS,ASS IM GOING TO GO BACK AND SEE HOW MUCH YOU TALK ABOUT ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:54 PM~9768600
> *oh  wait let me  start laughing  you dumb shit  you stupid  dumb ass  you should  be  in build  a model  topic  you ass  munch
> *


 ASS,ASS ASS,ASS,ASS IM GOING TO GO BACK AND SEE HOW MUCH YOU TALK ABOUT ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 10:57 PM~9768627
> *ASS,ASS ASS,ASS,ASS IM GOING TO GO BACK AND GRAB  MY DILDO  AND  STICK  IT IN  MY  ASS :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i knew you was gay 
man you really are the driver of the yellow buss im talkin bout your sisters ass need to check ur ip so i can know who the fuck im gonna be clowning on at the shows :0


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:55 PM~9768614
> *you sure  you old  enough to  be  on  the  computer  duhh duhhhhhhhh  you fucken  retard
> *


I BET YOU GET ASKED THAT ALL THE TIME.YOU NO WHAT I MEAN? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:00 PM~9768655
> *I BET YOU GET ASKED THAT ALL THE TIME.YOU NO WHAT I MEAN? :cheesy:
> *


man go get your daddy or sumthing i need a grown up to clown on


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:59 PM~9768648
> *man  you really  are the  driver  of  the  yellow  buss  im talkin  bout  your  sisters  ass  need  to check  ur  ip  so i can  know  who the  fuck  im gonna  be  clowning on at  the  shows  :0
> *


 WRONG AGAIN.I ONLY HAVE A BROTHER
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM I DIDNT NO MY BROTHER WAS GAY :angry: OH WELL LONG AS HES HITTING YOUR SWEET ASS I CAN LIVE WITH THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:00 PM~9768655
> *I BET YOU GET ASKED THAT ALL THE TIME.YOU NO WHAT I MEAN? :cheesy:
> *


nicca stop pming me no i dont wanna be your friend retard


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:03 PM~9768679
> *WRONG AGAIN.I ONLY HAVE A BROTHER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAM I DIDNT NO MY BROTHER WAS GAY :angry: OH WELL LONG AS HES HITTING YOUR SWEET ASS I CAN LIVE WITH THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


look who is talkin about being gay you fucken ass clwon now you fucking your brother your a waste of everyones time i need to have a talk with all stars about you


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:02 PM~9768672
> *man  go get  your  daddy  or  sumthing  i  need  a grown  up to  clown  on
> *


YEA PEOPLE MUST STARE AT YOU ALL THE TIME EITHER THINKING YOUR A CLOWN OR SO TYPE OF A PUPPET :biggrin: WHERES THE CIRCUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:03 PM~9768679
> *WRONG AGAIN.I ONLY HAVE A BROTHER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAM I DIDNT NO MY BROTHER WAS GAY :angry: OH WELL LONG AS HES HITTING YOUR SWEET ASS I CAN LIVE WITH THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont worry though you can still come to the shows and clean my cars


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:06 PM~9768700
> *YEA PEOPLE MUST STARE AT YOUR ALL THE TIME EITHER THINKING YOUR A CLOWN OR SO TYPE OF A PUPPET :biggrin: WHERES THE CIRCUS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


man you need help ill leave you alone since your ass dont make sence come back when your a lil older so i can clown sum more know run along


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:06 PM~9768703
> *dont worry  though  you can still  come  to the  shows  and  clean  my cars
> *


 WRONG AGAIN 
:nono: :nono: :nono: BUT I WILL GET SOMEONE TO CLEAN YOUR ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

oh and mr 58 *** GET A FUCKEN CAR you fucken ass clown


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:08 PM~9768734
> *WRONG AGAIN
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono: BUT I WILL GET SOMEONE TO CLEAN YOUR NUTTS  thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:08 PM~9768726
> *man  you need  help  ill leave  you alone  since  your  ass  dont make  sence  come  back  when  your  a  lil older  so i can  clown sum  more know  run along
> *


OK ILL RUN ALONG.DO YOU WANT ME TO CARRY YOU ? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ITS SCHOOL NITE MR 58 *** RUN ALONG YOU HAVE CLASS IN THE MORNING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:10 PM~9768755
> *OK ILL RUN ALONG.DO YOU WANT ME TO CARRY YOU ? :cheesy:
> *


YES YOU CAN CARRY MY NUTTS :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OK ENOUGH CLOWNING YOU ALREADY YOU PROBABLY CALL THE COPS ON ME


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:10 PM~9768754
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


THATS A PRETTY GOOD TRICK,YOU TRICK DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU CANT HANG WITH THE REAL BIG BOYS NOW YOU WILL SEE
:nicoderm: LATER FOOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:13 PM~9768783
> *THATS A PRETTY GOOD TRICK,YOU TRICK DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU CANT HANG WITH THE REAL BIG BOYS NOW YOU WILL SEE
> :nicoderm:  LATER FOOL
> *


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: IM GONNA BREAK YOU OFF SO BAD OH WAIT LET ME LAUGH YOU SAID THE BIG BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOU GONNA CALL YOUR DADDY D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:13 PM~9768782
> *OK ENOUGH  CLOWNING  YOU ALREADY  YOU PROBABLY CALL  THE  COPS  ON ME
> *


IF YOU KEEP THAT SH*T UP WE WILL BE SEEING YOU ON DATELINE,PRIMELINE.TV IN JAIL TO CATCH A PREDATOR :biggrin: BUT YOULL BE AFTER THE BOYS AND MEN :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:16 PM~9768822
> *IF YOU KEEP THAT SH*T UP WE WILL BE SEEING YOU ON DATELINE,PRIMELINE.TV IN JAIL TO CATCH A PREDATOR :biggrin: BUT YOULL BE AFTER THE BOYS AND MEN :0
> *


WOW HOW ORIGINAL DID YOU JUST LEARN THAT WELL ANYWAYS SINCE YOU LIKE CHICKS WITH DICKS I CANT SAY SHIT NO MORE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OK MR 58 *** I MEANT TO SAY RAG ITS PASSED YOUR BED TIME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YOU MAKE MY DAY PASS SO QUICK THX


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THE ONLY THING IS YOU TO SLOW BUT I CANT COMPLAIN YOUR A RETARD SO I EXPECT THAT FROM YOU :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

COME ON NICCA YOU TAKE TO LONG FUCK IT IM OUT THEN


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 10:15 PM~9768814
> *YOU GONNA  CALL  YOUR  DADDY  D  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SEE THERE YOU GO AGAIN ASSUMING SOMETHING THAT YOU DONT NO SH*T ABOUT. :loco: IVE NEVER SAID I WAS A MEMBER OR TEAM ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH, NONE OF THAT BUT ILL TELL YOU THIS ASSWIPE IM NOT SOLO OUT HERE.ONCE AGAIN YOU CANT HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS AND I DONT CONSIDER YOUR ALWAYS DREAMING TEAM BIG BOYS.  NOW I NO YOU NEED SOMEONE TO CHAT WITH BUT GOTTA GO  SO GO BACK AND TALK TO YOUR PEOPLE IN THE POST YOUR RIDE SECTION


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58RAG_@Jan 23 2008, 11:22 PM~9768896
> *SEE THERE YOU GO AGAIN ASSUMING SOMETHING THAT YOU DONT NO SH*T ABOUT. :loco: IVE NEVER SAID I WAS A MEMBER OR TEAM ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH, NONE OF THAT BUT ILL TELL YOU THIS ASSWIPE IM NOT SOLO OUT HERE.ONCE AGAIN YOU CANT HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS AND I DONT CONSIDER YOUR ALWAYS DREAMING TEAM BIG BOYS.  NOW I NO YOU NEED SOMEONE TO CHAT WITH BUT GOTTA GO  SO GO BACK AND TALK TO YOUR PEOPLE IN THE POST YOUR RIDE SECTION
> *


 hno: hno: hno: YOU MAKE ME LAUGH YOUR NOT FROM TEAM ALL STARS BUT YOU OUT THERE CHEERLEADIN KICK ROCKS NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 24 2008, 09:18 AM~9771543
> *
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hey smiley :biggrin: , don't you let anyone type on this, you have 8 consecutive entries hahaa... I'll be seeing ya'll on the street hopefully this year.


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 24 2008, 09:26 AM~9771629
> *hey smiley  :biggrin: , don't you let anyone type on this, you have 8 consecutive entries hahaa... I'll be seeing ya'll on the street hopefully this year.
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 28 2008, 05:26 PM~9735350
> *DAMN......NOBODY WANNA HOP AGAINST ME??..............SURE IS LONELY AT THE TOP!!!.....TEAM REDS!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------

